# Arcane Might OOC



## Xael (Jun 5, 2003)

Okay, I'm thinking about starting another game on these boards. As you can see, all the PC's would be spellcasters of some kind. I would prefer to keep the Wizard/Sorcerer(/Psion?) line, but I suppose I can't force people (my last game got whopping 3 players).

The "main theme" of the game would be to build some kind of a fortress/stronghold/floating tover/mage guild/whatever. The characters/players would choose a place, whack each other until they can decide what kind of "home" they want, clear the place for it, build it, defend it, use it as a XXXXXX (insert anything there). 

I'm hoping that the game would be moderately player/character dragged, they would need to decide between themselves where, when, what, how, and why the "base" would be built. I'm not going to tell people to "Build a three-story rock house on the cliff of Mt. Doom".

The game would be set in _Forgotten Realms_, but I don't expect people to be familiar with it, or own 3 billion sourcebooks. I've got loads of sourcebooks from PHB to Stronghold builders guide to Tome and blood. I would do all the rolls (so that I can cheat like hell), and the game would use ALL the so far know 3.5 rules (including the _Mystic Theurge_). Plus some house rules like removing experience penalty for multiclassing and multiclassing restrictions. I'm not really adamant on anything, and I'm open to suggestions.

My own opinion on character levels would be somewhere near 4 - 6. The characters would have some spellcasting power, enough to make a trip to whereever they want, but not enough to just teleport all around the world. Once again, I'm open to suggestions. Even though being all-spellcaster game, multiclassing would be allowed if the spellcaster class(es) stay "prime". I also allow stuff from _Savage Species_, so if you want to play that Ogre wizard, go ahead.

Almost everything is open yet, players get to vote on stuff. I need at least 4 players, but I really don't have maximum limit (I'm pleased if I get the four, so I don't have to worry about maximum).

And the last and the most terrifying question (to me): Anybody interested?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 5, 2003)

This could be fun. I'd like to play a Tiefling Conjurer level 1/5 total=6.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 5, 2003)

This sounds fun. I'm in, and i would actually get to play with Argent again. 6th Level sounds cool.

Myrkskog, Grey Elf Rogue 1/Wizard (Diviner) 5.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 5, 2003)

Well, instead of a multiclassed wizard, would you allow... a Bard?

What can I say?  I like Bards.  Besides, with all these wizards around, you're going to need *someone* who can use a wand of CLW.  Not to mention keep everyone happy with a song...


----------



## Zhure (Jun 5, 2003)

6th level Dwarf Savant? I'm interested.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 5, 2003)

What point-buy/stat build method are you using? It's very critical for Psions especially to know in advance.

Also, was wondering if a custom feat "Manifesting Prodigy" to act like "Spellcasting Prodigy" from FR but for Psions would be ok?

Greg


----------



## Xael (Jun 5, 2003)

LazarusLong42: Yeah, sure. Bards are ok, they've got spells at least.

Uriel: There are no gray elves in the realms. Closest to them are maybe Sun elves (+2 int, -2 con, consider themselves the "best" elves)

Zhure: 32-point-point-buy. The feat is ok.

All the normal subraces in the realms (If something interests you, but you don’t have the book, ask me):

*Dwarves*:

Arctic dwarves (+4 str, -2 dex, +2 con, -2 cha, immune to cold, level adjustment +2)
Gold dwarves (+2 con, -2 dex, +1 attack vs aberrations instead of goblinoids)
Gray dwarves (+2 con, -4 cha, loads of other abilities, comparable to drow in some ways, Level adjustment +2)
Shield dwarves (normal dwarves)
Urdunnir (Stone walk, stone shape, shape metal abilities, Level adjustment +4)
Wild dwarves (some special abilities)

*Elves*:

Aquatic (as in MM I think, Level adjustment +1)
Avariel (+4 dex, -2 con, +2 int, +2 wis, wings, Level adjustment +3)
Drow (as in _Monster Manual_, but males have +2 cha also)
Moon elves (normal elves)
Sun elves (+2 int, -2 con)
Wild elves (as _Monster Manual_)
Wood elves (as _Monster Manual_)

*Gnomes*:

Forest gnomes (some spell-like abilities, Level adjustment +1)
Deep gnomes (-2 str, +2 dex, +2 wis, -4 cha, loads of other abilities, Level adjustment +3)
Rock gnomes (normal gnomes)

*Halflings*:

Ghostwise halflings (trade +1 to saving throws to the ability to communicate telepathically within 20 feet)
Lightfoor halflings (normal halflings)
Strongheart halflings (trade +1 to saving throws to extra feat at 1st level)

*Planetouched*:

Air Genasi
Earth Genasi
Fire Genasi
Water Genasi
Tiefling
Some others


----------



## Jaik (Jun 5, 2003)

Is there room for one more?  I'm thinking halfling (of one kind or another) sorcerer 4/rogue 2.


----------



## Xael (Jun 5, 2003)

Since four people (holy hell) already seem to be interested:

*Character creation.*

32-point-buy.
6th level or ECL 6.
Max HP every level (so that you stay alive).
Alingment is free, but see the next line.
Your character should have some reason to want a home/base/fortress/whatever (though the reason CAN be "they're cool") AND to work towards it with the party.
NO multiclassing experience penalty or restrictions. Want to play Monk/Wizard? Go ahead.
Using ALL 3.5 rules known. You can find (most of) them *HERE*

Then, to decide WHERE you want to built that something. Vote something like "mountains", "bottom of the sea", "middle of a city", "in the air", etc. I'd like to get this clear BEFORE the game starts (you're free to fight in character though). I'll post a map of FR later.

What did I forget this time?

Edit: You can ask about some prestige classes if you're interested in something. FRCS and T&B have quite "interesting" classes. Maybe _Arcane Trickster, Bladesinger, Candle Caster, Dragon Disciple, Elemental Savant, Mage of the arcane order, Mindbender, Pale master, Spellsword, Wayfarer Guide, Arcane Devotee, Archmage, Harper scout, Red wizard, Runecaster, Shadow adept_, or something else catches your fancy.

Bah, just ask about anything, I've got so many books (okay, not that many) that I can usually dig up too much stuff.


----------



## Xael (Jun 5, 2003)

Jaik said:
			
		

> *Is there room for one more?  I'm thinking halfling (of one kind or another) sorcerer 4/rogue 2. *




There's room until I scream "FULL".

Edit: Or until I woke up in the morning and see 15 wannabe-players.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 5, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Using ALL 3.5 rules known. You can find (most of) themHERE*




Ooo.  *Definitely* a Bard then.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 5, 2003)

13,000 gp as per the DMG for 6th level?


----------



## Xael (Jun 5, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *13,000 gp as per the DMG for 6th level? *




Yes.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 5, 2003)

We should probably be holding some of that money back for the cost of the stronghold, though... unless we're planning to go _take_ someone else's stronghold.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 5, 2003)

Lugash the Fair (NG)
Race: Shield Dwarf
4'5"; 192 lbs; Age 50
Savant 6

14 STR +2
12 DEX +1
18 CON +4
12 INT +1
14 WIS +2
10 CHA +0
(32 point buy, increased Con at 4th level)

Initiative: +1 Dex
Armor Class: 17 (touch 12)
10 + 1 Dex  +4 Armor (Inertial Armor), +1 deflection (ring of protection), +1 natural (amulet)

Saves:
Fortitude: +6 = (+2 base + 4 Con)
Reflex: +3 = (+2 base + 1 Dex)
Will: +9 = (+5 base +2 Wis, +2 psicrystal)
 -- +2 racial vs poison
 -- +2 racial vs spells and spell-like

Proficiencies:
Armor: None
Weapons: All Simple
Languages: Common, Dwarf, Gith, Giant

Skills:
Appraise +2= (1 cc ranks, +1 Int)
Autohypnosis +3= (1 ranks, +2 Wis)
Concentration +13= (9 ranks, +4 Con)
Disable Device +10= (9 ranks, +1 Int)
Knowledge: Psionics +3= (2 ranks, +1 Int)
Open Lock +2= (1 ranks, +1 Dex)
Pick Pocket +2= (1 ranks, +1 Dex)
Psicraft +6= (5 ranks, +1 Int)
Search +10= (9 ranks, +1 Int, +10 competence (third eye))
Spot +18= (1 cc ranks, +2 Wis, +10 competence (third eye) +5 circumstance (eyes of the eagle))
Stabilize Self +6= (2 cc ranks, +4 Con)

Feats:
1st- Manifesting Prodigy
3rd- Inertial Armor [Reserve 1]
6th- Extend Power

Power Points: 15 + 11 (Con) = 26

Powers (9 free talents per day):
d+4 0th (1 pp) Far Hand (vi), Burst (au), Catfall (au), Missive (vi), Finger of Fire (vi)
d+2 1st- (1 pp) Stomp (au, vi), Astral Construct 1(vi, ma), Spiderclimb (ma)
d+1 2nd- (3 pp) Invisibility (none), Body Adjustment (au, ma)
d+0 3rd- (5 pp) Greater Concussion (au)

Attack/Defense Modes:
Mind Thrust, Ego Whip, Id Insinuation, Empty Mind, Thought Shield, Mental Barrier, Psychic Crush

Special Abilites:
Darkvision
Stonecunning (+2 vs stonework)
+1 racial bonus on attacks against orcs and goblinoids
+4 dodge bonus vs giants
+2 racial bonus on Appraise and Craft related to stone and metal

HIT POINTS: 4+5d4+24 =48

(BAB = +3):
+6 to hit, mw shortspear (+3 BAB, +2 Str, +1 Enhancement) 1d8+3, 20/x3
+5 to hit, dagger (+3 BAB, +2 Str); 1d4+2; 19-20/x2
+5 to hit, mw light crossbow (+3 BAB, +1 enhancement, +1 Dex) 1d8, 20/x3

Equipment: 13 pounds
4,000 gp Third Eye of Aware 0 lb
2,500 gp Ring of Sustenance, 0 lb
2,000 gp Ring of Protection +1, 0 lb
1,000 gp Eyes of the Eagle, 0 lb
2,000 gp Amulet of Natural Armor +1, 0 lb
750 gp Dorje of Call Weaponry (1st), 1 lb, charges: 50
100 gp - psicrystal [Resolve]
302 gp mw shortspear, 5 lb
2 gp dagger, 1 lb
335 gp mw light crossbow, 6 lb
2 gp bolts. 2 lb, bolts: 20

12,991/13,000 spent

Platinum: 0
Gold: 9
Silver: 0
Copper: 0
Description: 

Experience:
Current: 15,000
Goal: 21,000

Description: Lugash had a great many talents, a veritable jack of all trades, but to his parents' chagrin, none of them were very "dwarf-like." Quick with a joke, and a smile, Lugash wasn't terribly dour or taciturn and he had a love of money, but unfortunately, Lugash didn't have much skill in the typical dwarven abilities. He hated mining and working underground, and lacked the business acumen to become a solid merchant. 

Lugash did, however, have a knack for mental prowess. When he happened upon a human psion adventurer in the caverns of the dwarves, Lugash glommed onto the man and turned his toughness into a spellcaster-like asset. In no time he was levitating things about the home, setting things on fire and being a general nuisance. Lugash was always lukewarm in his studies, and with this additional distraction his parents decided he was hopeless, brandying about the terms "gnome-like," "flighty" and "odd."

Lugash took upon himself the mantle of self-styled adventurer and mercenary, parleying his nascent powers into profit, since he lacked the necessary self-discipline to pursue more stately lines of work. Lugash has grown into the mantle of "spellcaster," and begun to show some dignity, although he isn't above a practical joke now and again.

Appearance: Some call him "the fair." For some reason, Lugash doesn't really tan, and his skin lacks the ruddy quality normally associated with dwarves. He accentuates his pale complexion by wearing dark red and black almost all the time. Still very young by dwarf standards, his hair is jet black and tied back. Lugash's beard is kept in a double-pointed goatee, cropped short.

 fixed some minor errors (like not having enough STR to learn Body Adjustment). Since the STR went up, changed primary weapon.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 5, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *We should probably be holding some of that money back for the cost of the stronghold, though... unless we're planning to go take someone else's stronghold.  *




Why Yes. We would need to *take* a stronghold. I like that idea. Quote from Kavernus of the Blue Horns


----------



## ajanders (Jun 5, 2003)

*Volunteering*

Ooh!
Me!  Me!
Can I play?
(Human Court Wizard seeking vacation home, either Wiz6 or Wiz5/Ari2)


----------



## Xael (Jun 5, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *I guess we need to "take" someone else's stronghold! hee hee.*




That's one option, I'm not stopping you (the defenders are, now where are those golems...).  

And believe me, you have time to get the cash... (now where are those dragons...)

The stronghold money might be solved with this little feat from _Stronghold Builder's Guidebook_:



*Landlord [Special]*

Preqruisite: Character must be at least 9th level. Must have a "sponsor".

Benefits: This feat gives you a small (*cough*) allowance that you can use to build or expand a stronghold. It's not cash, and you can't use it to buy anything else.

In addition blah, blah, if you spend (for example) 50 000 from your own pockets to your stronghold, the feat provides a bonus allowance of the same amount.

Multiple characters can pool their allowances together (=really much money).

The allowance starts at level 9 with 25 000 (yummy...) gold pieces, and raises at every level thereafter to a maximum of (*cough*) 800 000 gold pieces at 20th level.



And what kind of a make-character-up-in-seven-seconds weirdo are you?  That was damn fast...


----------



## Xael (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Volunteering*



			
				ajanders said:
			
		

> *Can I play?*




Sure. With my luck half of the players get busy/trip & die/or something at the day I start the game.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 5, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> * And what kind of a make-character-up-in-seven-seconds weirdo are you?  That was damn fast... *




I had Kavernus done within a few minutes of my original post. just didn't have stats. I'll post him once I'm home from work. Some of us sit and dream character concepts all day long. (IE.. We have no real lives to speak of.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 5, 2003)

BTW Kavernus will have the leadership feat but no henchmen/ cohorts. it is just for the effect of hisd commanding groups of people.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 5, 2003)

Room for one more?  I'm thinking Sun Elf Wizard 5/Elemental Savant (Air) 1 or a half-orc Psion (Egoist) 5/Sangehirn 1.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 6, 2003)

I think I'll go Elf then, either Sun or moon. 
Ranger 1 or Rogue 1/Diviner 5.

Leadership: Cohort to be finalized depending on what the group lacks.

Could you post stat points for Cohorts as well?

Hmm..Gnomes favored is Bard now? Man, I love Bards (I am a musician)...no armor restrictions...:O. 
And a Gnome at that (my fave race).

Perhaps my Cohort will be a Gnomish Bard. He could 'jam' with LazarusLong42's character. 

Tenative Myrkskog the Sun Elf Rogue1/Wizard5 (Diviner).
Ishahn the Gnome Bard as a Cohort
Samoth the Familiar (most probably an Owl)

My vote is for a Fortress atop a windswept Crag (preferably with cool Lightning and Thunder) or on a floating Cloud.



Ishahn: 'But, M'Lord, the chicks are far more impressed with a FLOATING Fortress than a dreary old 'Spooky-in-the-Woods-Fortress.'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 6, 2003)

*Kavernus of the Blue Horns.*

Male Tiefling (Outsider)
Lawful Neutral.
Tiefling1/Conjurer 5
(Prohibited school: Evocation.)

Str: 10
Dex: 18 (+4) [+1 for leveling]
Con: 12 (+1)
Int: 18 (+4)
Wis: 10
Cha: 12 (+1)

Hits: 34

AC: 16 (Touch: 15, Flat: 11)

BAB: +3 Melee, +7 Ranged
Fort: +5
Ref: +8
Will: +7

Languages: Common, Draconic, Ignan, Aurin, Terran, Aquan, Celestial, Infernal, and Abyssal

Skills:
Bluff: 4/+7
Hide: 4/+10
Move Silently: 4/+8
Pick pockets: 4/+8
Knowledge Arcana: 5/+9
Knowledge Planes: 9/+13
Knowledge Group tactics: 5/+9
Knowledge Summon able Creatures: 5/+9
Spell Craft: 1/+5
Concentration: 1/+2

Feats: 
Improved Initiative (+8 total)
Augment Summoning
Leadership
(B) Scribe Scroll
(B) Familiar: Raven (Alister)
(B) Spell Mastery (Monster Summoning 3, Mount, Summon Swarm, Melph’s Acid Arrow.)

Spells Per Day: 0=4, 1st=4, 2nd=3, 3rd=2

Spell Book:
0 Level: All but Evocation.
1st Level: Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Mount, Charm Person, Sleep, Enlarge, Message, Reduce, and Expeditious Retreat.
2nd Level: Adrenaline Surge (MotW), Ice Knife (T&B), Summon Swarm, Melph’s Acid Arrow, Bull’s Strength, and Cat’s Grace.
3rd Level: Monster Summoning III, Blink, and Invisibility Sphere.

Tiefling Racial Powers:
5 points DR to Fire, cold and Electricity
Cast Darkness as a 6th level Sorcerer 1/day

Equipment of note:
Rod of Lesser Extension (5,400gp)
+1 Ring of Protection (2,000gp)
+1 Amulet of Natural Armor (2,000gp)
+1 Robe of Resistance (2,000gp)
675gp spent to buy spells for book.
2 scrolls Mage Armor (50gp)
2 scrolls Sleep (50gp)
2 scrolls Obscuring Mist (50gp)
Wand of Expeditious Retreat (750gp)
80gp left for basics

Kavernus is the son of a human sorceress and the demon she summoned expressly to impregnate her. He was an experiment from the start of his life and it grew worse from there. His 'mother' was gone for months at a time and while he was old enough to train himself in the mystical arts he also had time out on the streets of Sigil and learned the ways of the pickpocket. Eventually he just up and left his mother without a word and traveled the planes meeting new and different beings. He has a natural way of leadership about him that translates well into his chosen specialty of Conjuration. 

Kavernus stands 5'8" and 150 pounds, long black hair, ruddy tan skin and black eyes (think native American). His distinguishing features are the long thin horns growing from his head and his fangs. He has vestigial Bat like wings but they are not usable and very weak. 
He typical dresses very fastidiously and is partial to deep blues and indigo.

Basic spell list:
0 Level: Detect magic, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, and Mending.
1st Level: Mage Armor, Mount, Charm Person, and Reduce.
2nd Level: Summon Swarm, Adrenaline Surge, and Bull’s Strength.
3rd Level: MS3 x2, Invisibility Sphere.


----------



## Calim (Jun 6, 2003)

figured I would try, but a question you have stated spellcaster but what about those divinely inspired?


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 6, 2003)

Still have room for one more? It has been 10 years or so but I would like to play. Thanks! --Snowtiger


----------



## ajanders (Jun 6, 2003)

*Damion Grey, ex-Baronial Wizard*

Damion Grey 
Male Human
Lawful Neutral

Hit Points: 24 
Initiative: +0 Speed: Walk 30' 
AC: 11 
Saves: Fortitude: +2, Reflex: +2, Will: +6 
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 11, Con 11, Int 18, Wis 13, Cha 14 
Skills: Alchemy 16; Climb 0; Concentration 9; Craft (Bookbinding) 6; Diplomacy 6; Hide 0; Jump 0; Knowledge (Arcana) 13; Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering) 11; Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) 10; Listen 1; Move Silently 0; Profession (Scribe) 3; Search 4; Sense Motive 2; Spellcraft 13 

Feats: Scribe Scroll, Brew Potion,Craft Wondrous Item, Skill Focus (Alchemy), Improved Familiar (Haemonculus) 

Possessions: 2 Gloves of Storing (Left and Right) Bookbinders Tools, Scribes Tools; Alchemist's Lab; Arcane Lab; Ring +1 (Protection); Potion (Cure Moderate Wounds); Potion (Fly); Spellbook; Spell Component Pouch; HAEMONCULUS, Quarterstaff, Dagger


Scroll (Flame Arrow); Scroll (Flaming Sphere); Scroll (Fly); Scroll (Greater Magic Weapon); Scroll (Mount); Scroll (Protection from Arrows); Scroll (Shield); Scroll (Charm Person); 
(All scrolls have been transcribed into his spellbook)

3800 gp

Wizard: (4/4/4/3) 0-Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Repair Minor Damage, Resistance ; 
1-Charm Person, Enlarge, Identify, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Mount, Reduce, Repair Light Damage, Shield, Silent Image, Sleep, Unseen Servant; 
2-Arcane Lock, Continual Flame, Flaming Sphere, Invisibility, Locate Object, Protection from Arrows; 
3-Flame Arrow, Fly, Greater Magic Weapon, Shrink Item, Tongues


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 6, 2003)

Hrm.  I was going to take Leadership, but with _everyone_ taking it, that may well get very boring and/or very unwieldy.  No big.

Ajanders... you seem to have a 30-point buy, not 32.  Unless I've forgotten how to count, which is more than possible. 

Fiery redhead bard coming up shortly...


----------



## shaff (Jun 6, 2003)

i would like to play.  Are all the characters going to be generated from the 3rd edition players handbook?  And if so, is there a specific class you would like for me to play?  I havent ever played a spellcaster persay... i mostly play archers/melee fighters or rangers...   Ill justplay a normal wizard if they are normal characters.... i dont wanna make it too complicated for my first time...

So how about it?  can i play?


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 6, 2003)

Yer basic statblock:

*Serei, female human Brd6*: CR 6; ECL 6; HD 6d6 + 6; hp 42; Init +2; AC 18 (+2 Dex, +4 mithril shirt, +2 buckler); Melee heavy mace +4 (1d8); Ranged _+1 longbow_ +7 or +5/+5 (1d8+1/crit x3); SA spells; SQ bardic knowledge +8, bardic music (inspire courage, countersong, fascinate, inspire competence, _suggestion_); AL NG; SV Fort +3, Ref +7, Will +4; Str 10, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 20(22 for spell DC and bonus spells)

Skills and Feats:  Bluff +10 (5), Concentration +9 (8), Decipher Script +8 (6), Diplomacy +18 (9), Gather Information +12 (7), Knowledge (Arcana) +9 (7), Knowledge (Languages) +8 (6), Listen +4 (5), Perform (song, lyre, lute, pipes, ballad, epic, jokes, dance, storytelling) +14 (9), Sense Motive +4 (5), Spellcraft +10 (8); Leadership, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Spellcasting Prodigy (Bard)

Equipment: _+1 longbow_, heavy mace, mithril shirt, _+1 buckler_, _Heward’s handy haversack_, _cloak of charisma +2_, wands of _cure light wounds_ (2), _hand of the mage_, MW lute, MW pipes, lyre, spell component pouch, cold weather gear, bedroll and blanket, flint and steel, hammer and pick, everburning 'torch' ioun, pitons (10), silk rope (100 ft), scroll case, parchment (40 sheets), paper (20 sheets), ink (2 vials), inkpen, metal mirror, soap (4 oz.), alchemist's fire (5), arrows (40), waterskins (2 wine, 1 water), 14 days trail rations, 100 pp, 375 gp

Bard Spells Known (3/5/4, DC 16+spell level): 0-_dancing lights, detect magic, ghost sound, prestidigitation, read magic, resistance_; 1-_cause fear, charm person, harmony, sleep_; 2-_cure moderate wounds, hold person, sound burst_

Languages:  Common, Chondathan, Dwarven, Elven, Halfling, Undercommon, Lantanese, Illuskan, Thorass, Aragrakh

Encumbrance:  31 lb. (light) when armored but before drawing weapons.  Medium encumbrance with weapons drawn from haversack.  Total weight in haversack: 109 lb.


Notes:

Diplomacy check includes +4 synergy, +2 each from Bluff and Sense Motive.

6 skill pts spent on languages.  Thorass and Aragrakh are dead languages known only in writing.  The former is the precursor to Common (think Beowulf or even earlier); the latter is an ancient Draconic-subset language.
------------

Appearance:  Serei is 155 cm tall, 63 kg (that's 5'1"/140 lb).  She has very long, very red hair which she keeps braided whenever possible lest it get out of control.  Her skin is not particularly fair--odd for a redhead--but fair enough that she's easily sunburnt.  Her eyes are bright blue, and she's fond of wearing turquoise and blue to offset them.  She is right-handed, but plays (and strings) the lute backwards (left-handed) because her lute teacher was a southpaw.

Serei does not wear her armor unless she's expecting, or travelling overland.

------------
Background:

Stories.  Stories are unfolding everywhere around us, continuously changing as the world moves and we with it.  Every known race tells stories:  about its heroes, about its enemies, about famous lovers, famous deeds, and even famous foods.  Some stories are true, accounts written by eyewitnesses to what actually occurred; other stories are complete fabrications, craeted to teach a lesson, to spread a rumor, or simply to entertain.

But some stories were true... once.  Time has taken those stories, and changed them--subtly at first--and gradually over the years the stories have become partial fabrications.  Perhaps Roznok did not actually defeat the dragon alone in hand-to-hand combat, taking multiple blasts of fiery breath and supernaturally standing tall against them:  in reality, perhaps, Roznok was but the leader of an army that vanquished the dragon, and he was slightly singed by a burst of fire.  But if he plunged the final sword into the dragon's belly, people remember him, and the armies fade away into obscurity.

A bard's greatest asset is stories.  Stories can be told, sung, pantomimed, turned into plays, or even illustrated with illusions.  And when the stories of the present age started to strike Serei as missing something, she started seeking out older stories.  At first, this was easy; she had only to find the oldest people she could.  But eventually, even Elves die.

And Serei went in search of older stories, because stories can also be written on parchment, or carved in stone, or painted on metal and wood.

Serei continues in her search for old stories.  She's not out to debunk the stories that have been told and told again to the point of gross exaggeration; rather, she wants to understand the stories of old, to see their evolution if she can, and to learn them and tell them to others--who, she knows, will invariably retell them incorrectly, with exaggerations and omissions.  In her studies, she's learned many languages and learned quite a bit about linguistics and language evolution.

But sometimes it takes time to decipher a musty old scroll, or to examine the copied script from a stone carving, and it's time, she feels, to have a place to settle.  A place to keep some linguistics reference books without having to resort to the kindness of the library in Silverymoon and the New Olamn bardic college in Waterdeep.  A place, perhaps, even to call home.


----------



## Xael (Jun 6, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *figured I would try, but a question you have stated spellcaster but what about those divinely inspired? *




Well, I'd *prefer* to stay at arcane magic now that it actually worked this far.


----------



## Xael (Jun 6, 2003)

FULL, FULL, FULL and FULL! Whew. I count 9 or 10 of you now (four have characters almost ready), and my mind is about to explode. With cohorts and familiars, we're going to have about a group of 20. Oh well...

Jarval, shaff, Snowtiger and Calim, I don't have the heart (or guts) to tell you that you can't play. If you want to, you're in.


About cohorts: I'd say 28 point buy. Never had to deal with cohorts before.


----------



## Xael (Jun 6, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *'But, M'Lord, the chicks are far more impressed with a FLOATING Fortress than a dreary old 'Spooky-in-the-Woods-Fortress.' *




So true, so true... And it saves you the trouble of walking around. ...when you get the thing to actually float, which might take some time (flying/floating fortresses tend to be quite expensive). Time for a quest for... floating powder!


----------



## Xael (Jun 6, 2003)

Argent: There are feats in _Races of Faerun_ that give Tieflings more special abilities (protection from good 3x/day and bane 1x/day) and wings (fly speed). Just though you might be interested.

Ajanders: You have only used 30 points. And what is that Extend Alignment at your feats (and you have too few feats).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 6, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Argent: There are feats in Races of Faerun that give Tieflings more special abilities (protection from good 3x/day and bane 1x/day) and wings (fly speed). Just though you might be interested.
> 
> *




Thanks. Maybe the wings eventualy. I just want to point out that Kavernus has Leadership but I'm not taking a cohort. I see no need for one at this level. (Guys please keep the cohorts to a minimum. they take away from group experience.)


----------



## Xael (Jun 6, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Thanks. Maybe the wings eventualy.*




Just though you might be interested, since you mentioned wings.



> I just want to point out that Kavernus has Leadership but I'm not taking a cohort. I see no need for one at this level.




With a party of this size, and all some kind of spellcasters, I pretty much agree with that. Followers are other thing though, when you can recruit them, they start to be pretty useful. If you can keep them alive, that is.



> (Guys please keep the cohorts to a minimum. they take away from group experience.)




Fortunately, I only see one or two of them at the moment. The group seems to be so big anyway, that I have to throw *hordes* of small enemies to challenge you. One big bastard will just get pebbled by a magic missile storm...


----------



## Xael (Jun 6, 2003)

If somebody is interested: The map of Forgotten Realms

I'm most familiar with the sword coast area.


----------



## shaff (Jun 6, 2003)

if you dont have enough room for me thats ok... im just tryin to get all the experience of online gaming as possible.

When you say cohorts...  what do you mean by that?  Are we all allowed to make a sidekick as well??


----------



## shaff (Jun 6, 2003)

if you dont have enough room for me thats ok... im just tryin to get all the experience of online gaming as possible.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 6, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And what kind of a make-character-up-in-seven-seconds weirdo are you?  That was damn fast... *




C'mon, it was closer to 20 minutes. I was busy drawing a map of "Austria" for KaeYoss or it would've been done sooner. 

Greg


----------



## Uriel (Jun 6, 2003)

I decided against the Cohort, so as to help the game flow (since there are so many players wanting in)

Myrkskog

Moon Elf Rogue 3/Wizard(Diviner)3
Align: Chaotic Neutral (Good Tendencies)

5'9", 154 pounds, black hair <unruly mop>, pale green eyes,
 scar running along his left cheek, blue rune tattoos on his arms 
and chest. 4 Rings in lower lips, nose and both ears.  

STR 12 +1  (4)
DEX 18 +4  (8)+1@4th=18 
CON 12 +1  (6)
INT 14 +2  (6)
WIS 14 +2  (6)
CHA 10 +0  (2)

HP 36 (6,6,6,4,4,4 +6 Con)

BaB  +3
Fort +4
Ref  +9
Will +6 (8 vs. Enchantments)
Init +4
Move:30'
AC:14 (18 Mage Armor)

Prof-Rapier,Longsword,All Bows,Rogue/Wizard Weapons
Summon Familiar, Scribe Scroll, Sneak Attack +2D6, Evasion, Uncanny Dodge (Dex to AC),
Improved Initiative (1st),Two-Weapon Fighting(3rd),Weapon Finesse(6th).
+2 to Spot,Listen,Search,Detect Secret Doors,Low-Light Vision,Immune to Sleep, 
+2 vs.Enchantments. 

Skills (60 Rogue/12 Wizard)

Spot 3/+7
Listen 3/+7
Search 4/+8
Hide 3/+17
Move Silently 3/+19
Climb 2/+3
Pick Pockets 2/+6
Open Locks 5/+9/11
Disable Device 7/+9/11
Sense Motive 1/+3
Appraise 2/+6
Use Rope 2/+6
Jump 3/+4
Tumble 5/+9
Balance 1/+5
Concentration 4/+5
Knowledge-Arcane 4/+8
Spellcraft 4/+8
Escape Artist 7/+11
Decipher Script 7/+9

Spells:Cantrips:4/First:3(+1Div)/Second 2(+1Div)

Cantrips: Resistance, Ray of Frost,Detect Poison, Daze, Flare,Light, Dancing Lights,Ghost Sound,
Mage Hand, Mending,Open/Close,Arcane Mark,Detect Magic,Prestidigitation,Read Magic.

1st Level:Mage Armor,Color Spray,True Strike,Tenser's Floating Disc,Magic Missile,Lesser Acid Orb,
Protection from Good/Evil/Law/Chaos,Charm Person,Spider Climb.

2nd Level:Cat's Grace,Invisibility,Locate Object,Melf's Acid Arrow,Knock,Detect Thoughts.

1600GP in spells +

+1  Rapier (2020)
MW Dagger (302)
MW Mighty(+1Str) SCBow (575)
Elven Boots (2000)
Elven Cloak (2000)
+1 Brooch of Resistance (1000)
Heward's Handy Haversack (2000)
Wand of Detect Magic <15 Charges> (112.5GP)
10 Potions Cure Light Wounds 1D8+1 (500)
Quaal's Feather Token <Tree> (100)

20 1st Level Scrolls >Mage ArmorX7,Color Spray X3,Tenser's Disk X2, True Strike X3,Spider Climb X3,Protection from Evil X1, Protection from Chaos X1(250)

4 2nd Level Scrolls:Cat's Grace X2, Invisibility X2 (300)

MW Thieves Tools (100)
Quiver 20 Arrows (1)
4 Daggers (8)
50' Silk Rope & Grapnel (11)
5 Tindertwigs (5)
5 Sunrods (10)
Familiar Supplies (100)

5GP,5SP left over

Familiar: Samoth the Owl
Tiny Magical Beast
HD 3 HP 18, Init:+3,Spd 10 ground/40' fly,AC 19,
Str:6,Dex:17,Con:10,Int:7,Wis:14 Cha:4. 
Fort:+4, Ref:+9, Will +6 (8 vs. Enchantments)
Atk +5 Claws 1D4-2,
Face:2.5X2.5, SQ:Low-Light Vision, Grants +2 Move Silent,
Grants Alertness,Touch Spells,
Improved Evasion,Share Spells, Empathic Link.
Listen +14,Move Silently +20,Spot +6<+8 dusk&Darkness>,Weapon Finesse:Claws.


----------



## Xael (Jun 6, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'mon, it was closer to 20 minutes. I was busy drawing a map of "Austria" for KaeYoss or it would've been done sooner.
> 
> Greg *




Ha! I bet it took you 19 minutes to write that post...  

All: Since this is a spellcaster game, there's one feat that might interest somebody:



*Eschew Materials*

Blah, blah, you can cast spells without the need for material components. Spells with material component cost of 1gp or higher are unaffected.



Uriel: FR elves use the human height and half-elven weight tables insted of normal elven height and weight (that's *normal*, you can choose feely though), so your elf is a bit shorter than normal (FR) elves. And I'm bit confused by those Protection from scrolls and spells. They're all different spells.

Also, as some of you have taken the Bull's Strength and similar spells, I hope you have noticed that their duration has been reduced to 1 minute/level...


----------



## Zhure (Jun 6, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ha! I bet it took you 19 minutes to write that post...
> *




I'm actually pretty fast (at writing). I once wrote a 40 page manuscript while at work during an 8 hour shift. Sure, it was an overnight phone job, but I did all my slated work and wrote.

*



Eschew Materials

Blah, blah, you can cast spells without the need for material components. Spells with material component cost of 1gp or higher are unaffected.
		
Click to expand...


*
Psions ruleeeeeeeeeeee!


*



			Also, as some of you have taken the Bull's Strength and similar spells, I hope you have noticed that their duration has been reduced to 1 minute/level...
		
Click to expand...


*
YAY! Glad I decided to opt out on Animal Affinity. I assume it's getting the same altered duration.


----------



## Xael (Jun 6, 2003)

Ok, a poll. Do you want to resolve where (and what kind of) you're going to build stronghold *in character* or *before the game starts*. I can easily start the game with your characters (you should know each other already) talking with some NPC with knowledge in Faerunian geography. Also, you can of course build separate strongholds for each one of you...

And do your characters just want some kind of home, or something else (form a mage guild, conquer some lands, etc.).

Btw, unless you're going for the floating fortress (which you can't afford, but that's what quests for floating powder are for) or build the thing at the middle of a city, you are NOT going to start at the building site. The first "adventure" is to actually get there.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 6, 2003)

I vote we vote on it.





I'd prefer
- Out of Character decision, pre-established
- A combined stronghold as a goal
- all part of the same guild

I like the floating stronghold, but that's a tad powerful of a goal for our level, perhaps we've heard of a place we can readily "liberate"? Preferably from some evil bad persons.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 6, 2003)

Hrm, I'm seeing an odd little combination here.  Perhaps we're all part of the same guild... but for some reason we're fed up with the politics and intend to break off and form our own new guild?

(Preferably somewhere far away from our former comrades, who will hopefully be too busy squabbling with each other to care about us leaving.)


----------



## Zhure (Jun 6, 2003)

"Damn guild, they shouldn't have so many restrictions on us associating with other 'casters. I say we head off and make our own guild!"- Lugash


----------



## Xael (Jun 6, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *
> - Out of Character decision, pre-established
> - A combined stronghold as a goal*




I agree with these.



> *- all part of the same guild*




This is up to you, you can as easily just be a bunc of adventurers.



> *I like the floating stronghold, but that's a tad powerful of a goal for our level, perhaps we've heard of a place we can readily "liberate"? Preferably from some evil bad persons. *




You can always build a "temporary" stronghold (just make it float later). Or just TAKE one, as has been proposed. I like designing strongholds, so I'd take that as a challenge. I can't quarantee that you'll like the place though...


----------



## Zhure (Jun 6, 2003)

Then we can always "take" another.


----------



## Calim (Jun 6, 2003)

since there are so many of us and the leadership feat has been taken by at least one person maybe I could play a cohort


----------



## Xael (Jun 6, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *Medium encumbrance with weapons drawn from haversack.*




Not wanting to ruin a great combo, but taking an item from the haversack has been changed to move-equilavent action.


----------



## Xael (Jun 6, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Then we can always "take" another.  *




And another, and another, and another, etc...  



Calim: That's fine by me, but you still need to get a permission from somebody who takes the leadership.


ALSO: To clear things up, I have no restrictions in taking cohorts. They can be non-spellcasters. Just making sure nobody has got the wrong idea.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 6, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Not wanting to ruin a great combo, but taking an item from the haversack has been changed to move-equilavent action. *




Yep, I know.  But Serei is primarily a *caster*; if she really needs to draw a weapon, she'll deal with it taking a move-equivalent action.   (Actually, a full-round action to draw bow and arrows, and get them both ready, I figure.)

I'm thinking if we do go the mage guild direction though, that I will be taking Leadership after all, though probably without a cohort as of yet.  Why?

Well, Serei and the sorcerer(s?) are the only ones who can find followers at this level.  (Leadership score of 11 for Serei).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 6, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm thinking if we do go the mage guild direction though, that I will be taking Leadership after all, though probably without a cohort as of yet.  Why?
> 
> Well, Serei and the sorcerer(s?) are the only ones who can find followers at this level.  (Leadership score of 11 for Serei). *



Tha's exactly why I'm taking Leadership. He's a conjurer and is trained in ordering and maintaining troops but at this level hasn't got the clout to gain followers yet.

I vote for the Mage guild idea. We should all or most have a non standard view of a mage guild but something that would work together to benefit the whole guild.

As a Lawfuly aligned character with extensive languages skills, the skill to lead people and a *HUGE* ego, I elect myself as guild master.

Oh and I say we clear out an island and have a barge that takes people to and from it. Someplace hot and tropical with strange new monsters. Oh and half naked natives! Lots of half naked Natives. With a volcano to throw Dwarves in...Wait did I say that aloud?


----------



## Xael (Jun 6, 2003)

So... this far the ideas seem to compromise to something like...

*reads stuff again*

...a fortress floating above a volcano that's in an exotic island with lots of half-naked natives... 

...in a thunderstorm. 


And this whole mage guild idea just screams for a custom prestige class...


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 6, 2003)

I should note that I agree with others who've posted to have the major decisions made OOC.

Since Argent brought it up:  Should we elect a "leader"??  If so, it should probably be IC.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 6, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *Since Argent brought it up:  Should we elect a "leader"??  If so, it should probably be IC. *




You seem to have miss-heard me. I have already decided I will be Leader. Me, myself and my *HUGE* ego. LOL


----------



## Calim (Jun 6, 2003)

So if anyone needs a cohort I volunteer to play for ya otherwise this might get a little busy.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 6, 2003)

My character so far.  I'm still working on a name, and I've not bought all my equipment, but it should give you an idea of where I'm heading.

*Still working on a name...*
*Sun Elf Wizard 5/Elemental Savant 1, Chaotic Good*

STR 12 (+1)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 10
INT 21 (+5) (includes stat point at 4th level and _+2 Headband of Intellect_)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 10


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +2
Melee: +3 [+2 BAB, +1 STR]
Ranged: +4 [+2 BAB, +2 DEX]
Hit Points: 24 [4 x 6 (levels)]
Armor Class: 16 [10 + 2 (DEX) + 4 (_Mage Armor_)]
Initiative: +2 [+2 DEX]
Movement Rate: 30 feet

*Attacks per round:*
_+1 Masterwork Mighty (+1) Longbow_ (+5 to hit, 1d8+2 dmg)
or Longsword (+3 to hit, 1d8+1 dmg)
or Dagger (+3 to hit (melee) +4 to hit (thrown), 1d4+2 dmg)

*Weapons and Armor:*
Weapons: _+1 Masterwork Mighty (+1) Longbow_ (1d8+2 dmg, Crit x3, Rng 110 ft)
Longsword (1d8 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2)
Dagger (1d4 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 10 ft)


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +1 [+1 base]
Ref: +3 [+1 base, +2 DEX]
Will: +8 [+6 base, +2 WIS]


*Feats:*
Scribe Scroll (Free for Wizard)
Spellcasting Prodigy (1st level feat)
Extend Spell (3rd level feat)
Energy Substitution (Electricity) (Bonus 5th level metamagic feat)
Eschew Materials (6th level feat)


*Skills:*
Concentration +9 (9 ranks)
Knowledge (Arcana) +14 (9 ranks, +5 INT)
Knowledge (The Planes) +14 (9 ranks, +5 INT)
Scry +9 (4 ranks, +5 INT)
Spellcraft +14 (9 ranks, +5 INT)
Tumble +7 (5 ranks, +2 DEX)
Wilderness Lore +4 (2 ranks, +2 WIS)


*Languages:*
Auran, Celestial, Common, Elven, Sylvan.


*Special Abilities:*
Elven Senses.
Immune to magical sleep effects.
+2 to save vs Enchantment spells.
Low-light vision.
Proficient with bows and the longsword.
+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
Favour Class: Wizard.
Summon Familiar.
Elemental Transition (Electrial Resistance 5).


*Spells:*
Spells per day: 4/3+2/3+2/2+1
DCs: 15/16/17/18
Cantrips: Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Ray of Lightning.
Level 1: Comprehend Languages, Endure Elements, Lesser Electric Orb, Magic Missile (x2).
Level 2: Ionization (substituted Aganazzar's Scorcher), Extended Mage Armor, Invisibility,  Enduring Electrical Charge (substituted Melf's Acid Arrow), Whispering Wind.
Level 3: Dispel Magic, Fly, Lightning Bolt.

Spellbook:
Cantrips: All
Level 1: Comprehend Languages, Endure Elements, Expeditious Retreat, Feather Fall, Lesser Electric Orb, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Shocking Grasp, Summon Monster I.
Level 2: Aganazzar's Scorcher, Invisibility, Melf's Acid Arrow, Whispering Wind.
Level 3: Dispel Magic, Fly, Lightning Bolt, Summon Monster III.


*Equipment:* (5655 gp still unspent)
Backpack:
- Spellbook
Scroll Organizer:
- 2 Scrolls of Endure Elements
- 2 Scrolls of Jump
- 4 Scrolls of Mage Armor
- 4 Scrolls of Magic Weapon
- 2 Scrolls of See Invisibility
- 2 Scrolls of Shield
- 2 Scrolls of Spider Climb
- 2 Scrolls of Tenser's Floating Disk
Wearing / Carrying:
- Explorer's Outfit
- _+1 Masterwork Mighty (+1) Longbow_
- Longsword
- 20 Arrows
- 10 Masterwork arrows
- 2 Daggers
- Pouch (Spell Component)
- _+2 Headband of Intellect_ (4000 gp)

Total Weight Carried: ? lb
Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current:  15,000
Next Level: 22,000


----------



## Zhure (Jun 6, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *With a volcano to throw Dwarves in...Wait did I say that aloud? *




:|


----------



## Uriel (Jun 7, 2003)

Specified Scrolls, changed height/weight. As far as Cat's Grace goes, while it would be nice to have it with the 1H/Level, I welcome (as a DM) the restriction. Makes the game a bit less Everquest-like when the mage doesn't use his Wand of CG and the Cleric his BS to 'buff' everyone in the party.

I think I'm good to go, though a background is waiting on some sort of group consensus regarding us as a Guild/refugees from an oppresive Guild etc...



Gods, Argent as leader? (Shudder)
If we are going 'anime-Style', I'll be the Maverick Hotshot


----------



## Uriel (Jun 7, 2003)

Calim, please see the Yrtchull's Return thread.

Sorry to hijack threads, Xael

-Uriel


----------



## shaff (Jun 7, 2003)

Calim, if you really want, u can play my cohort, im thinking im going to take the leadership feat.  But i was thinking a barbarian or fighter of some sort, to get up close as we all range it.  Or if you are going to play it, u decide.I plan on sittinf down right now and making the character, im thinking either 6 lvl wizard, or wizard/1 fighter (for the hit points and the attack).

So in about 30 min you should know if i have leadership or not.

are we allowed to take the averial elves?  if so, they are friggin broken...  please lemme know soon.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 7, 2003)

Xael: Could you tell me more..

Deep gnomes (-2 str, +2 dex, +2 wis, -4 cha, loads of other abilities, Level adjustment +3)

I don't have any other books than the PHB. Sorry.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 7, 2003)

Snowtiger:

Deep Gnome (Svirfneblin), LA +3:


-2 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Wis, -4 Cha
Darkvision, 120 ft.
Spell-Like Abilities:  _blindness, blur, change self_ 1/day each, as cast by a wizard of the Gnome's level, save DC 10+spell level.
Stonecunning (as the dwarf ability).
Nondetection (Su):  Svirfneblin have continuous nondetection as if cast by a wizard of the character's level.
SR 11+character level.
+4 dodge bonus against *all* creatures, not just giants.
+2 racial bonus on all saving throws.
+2 racial bonus on Hide checks (or +4 while underground in the dark).
Add Undercommon as an automatic language.

I'd never fully read that list.  No wonder those things are LA +3.  +5 to AC just for taking the race... (+1 size, +4 dodge).


----------



## shaff (Jun 7, 2003)

ok calim, i took leadership, right now im looking for a way to just copy paste from my character generator to this thread.  But u can be my chort if you would like.  please be something that has good HP, or something to protect me somewhat, because i only got 36 HP...


----------



## shaff (Jun 7, 2003)

Armel Casteer
lvl 6 wizard
Human (male)
Nuetral Good
Exp: 15,000
Next level: 21,000

Age: 23, weight: 155 lbs., Height: 5' 7"
Brown hair, green eyes, finely carved ivory earing in left ear, signet ring on ring finger and another ring on the middle finger right next to it.  Dressed in all black robes.  I have a scar on the retna of the my right eye, which is just a red line up and down the center of my eye.


STR: 10  (+0)
DEX: 14  (+2)
CON: 14  (+2)
INT: 18  (+4) (i used the extra stat point here from being lvl 4)
WIS: 10 (+0)
CHA: 11  (+0)


AC: 14 (10, +2 from ring of protection, and +2 from dex bonus)
HP: 44
REF:+4
FORT:+6
WILL:+5
Initiative: +6 (improved initiative)

Racial traits:
1 extra feat at 1st level
4 extra skill points at level 1
1 extra skill point per level
Favored Multiclass: Any

Class Features:
Scribe Scroll
Wizard weapon proficiencies

Languages:
Celestial
common
Draconic
Dwarven
Elven

Feats:
spell focus: evocation
Leadership
scribe scroll
spell mastery (4)
spell penetration
extend spell

Skills:
bluff +4
concentration +9
Diplomacy +4
Knowledge, Arcana +13
Listen +3
Spellcraft +13
Move silently +2
Spot +5
search +6
Knowledge, History +5
Knowledge, Nobility +5

I added the skill s that i can use untrained, well at least the ones that i have bonuses in.


Items I am carrying:
Backpack
Bedroll
Scroll/Map case
Heavy Crossbow
Longsword
Manacles
Belt pouch
6 days rations
sack
spellbook
sunrod
tindertwig
2 full waterskins
10 crossbow bolts
1 potion of cure moderate wounds
2 potion of cure light wounds
1 potion of cure serious wounds

Items in the wagon:
Wagon
donkey
5 silvered bolts
10 crossbow bolts
Caltrops
2 scroll/map cases
14 days of animal feed
3 potion of cure mod wound
2 potion of cure serious wounds
3 potion of cure light wounds
8 days of trail rations
ring of protection +2
50' of silk rope
tent
tindertwig
a bottle of the finest wine

1104 gp and 1 sp left


Spells known:  
1st level:  Shield, Mage Armor, Comprehend Languages, Indentify, Magic Missles, Spider Climb, Unseen Servant, Endure Elements, and Change Self

2nd level:  bull strength, endurance, cat's grace, and knock 

3rd level:  Dispel Magic, Fireball, Greater Magic Weapon, and Haste

spells prepared (saves):
o-level spells: 
mage hand (none)
mending (will save of 14 negates)
light (none)
detect megic (none)

1st level spells:
mage armor (will save of 15 negates)
magic missle (none)
comprehend language (none)
shield (none)

2nd level spells:
bull strength (will save of 16 negates)
knock (none)
cat's grace (will save of 16 negates)
endurance (will save of 16 negates)

3rd level spells:
fireball (reflex save of 17, if successfull target only takes 1/2 damage)
fireball (reflex save of 17, if successfull target only takes 1/2 damage)
dispell magic

Familiar:
Mot (toad)
HD: 6
ac: 18
HP: 22
attack: +8
damage: -
speed: 5

Mot mostly stays in my inside pcoket, sometimes he ventures out when there is no danger around.  And he comes out when he gets hungry.


_________________________________________________


My cohort 
*Tyrog* 
human (male)
barbarian 1/fighter 2
Nuetral Good
age 22, weight 239, height 6' 1"

stats:
STR: 17 (+3)
DEX: 12 (+1)
CON:14 (+2)
INT: 10 (+0)
CHA: 9 (-1)

HP: 32
AC: 19
REF: +1
FORT: +7
WILL: +0
INIT: +1

skills:
Intimidate: +4
Jump: +2
Listen: +8
spot+5
Wilderness lore: +2
intuit direction: +2

Languages:
common

Racial traits:
1 extra feat at 1st level
4 extra skill points at lvl 1
1 extra skill point per lvl
favored multiclass: any

Class features:
simple weapon proficiency
martial weapon proficiency: all
light, medium, and heavy armor proficiency
shield proficiency
rage (1 time per day)
fast movement

Feats:
alertness
cleave
weapon focus: greatsword
power attack
quick draw

attacks:
greatsword, +7 attack, 2d12+4 damage
Greataxe, +6 attack, 1d12+4 damage

Items being carried:
backpack
bedroll
caltrops
flint and steel
full plate
grappling hook
greatsword
manacles
5 days of rations
50' of silk rope
torch
traveler's outfit
2 full waterskins
whetstone
potion of bull's strength
potion of cure moderate
2 potion of cure light
potion of cure serious

items in the wagon:
1 potion of cure light
5 days of rations
greataxe

Money left: 392 gp, 8 sp, 7 cp


----------



## Xael (Jun 7, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *(I adjusted the list to read sorcerer rather than wizard, based on the Gnomes' change to Cha-based saves for their standard spell-like abilities.)
> 
> Notably, they are, like drow and duergar, almost invariably evil. *




Actually, it's not sure if *svirfneblins* change to cha-based stuff. With -4 to cha it might not be a very good idea (which is why I rule that they still use Int for now). And they are not evil. More like neutral. And they make *damn* fine monk/wizards...



And Snowtiger: The Level adjustment of +3 means that the character has to start at that 3 levels lower than others. Which would mean level 3 in this game. Just making sure you know it before making a character. Svirfneblin are underground version of gnomes. Gray skin, gray eyes, gray hair (males bald), withdrawn and suspicious.



shaff: Toad now gives the Toughness feat instead of +2 constitution. And knowing the alignment would be nice. Spells known and spells prepared would help too...



Edit: Seven characters (mostly) ready. One or two cohorts probably coming, and about four familiars. Calim and Snowtiger undecided, haven't heard of Jaik since the start.


Jarval: The scry skill has been REMOVED. It no longer exists.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 7, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Actually, it's not sure if svirfneblins change to cha-based stuff. With -4 to cha it might not be a very good idea (which is why I rule that they still use Int for now). And they are not evil. More like neutral. And they make damn fine monk/wizards...*




Hrm.  Point and point.  Though most surface-dwellers would *think* the svirfneblin are evil or nearly-evil, just by virtue of dwelling int he Underdark...

Suspicious little creatures though.  Not your standard practical-joker light-hearted gnome, no sir. 


OK, edited Serei's profile, added languages and a few hundred words of background.  Yes, Serei is a storyteller.  But she knows a lot of them, so you'll never get bored. 

Edit:  Oh, yes, and decided to go ahead and take Leadership.  No cohort yet.  How could she?  She *just got* to level 6 and took the feat


----------



## Calim (Jun 7, 2003)

ok I just looked at the DMG and found that if I were to play Shaff's cohort I would be half yalls level (6+1(char)-2(familiar)=5= 3rd level)  so I think I will pass on the cohort if it all the same to you and when yall need a backup character I will gladly help out


----------



## Zhure (Jun 7, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Edit: Seven characters (mostly) ready. One or two cohorts probably coming, and about four familiars.
> *




... and an as yet unnamed psicrystal. 

*



			Jarval: The scry skill has been REMOVED. It no longer exists.
		
Click to expand...


*
I presumed Remote View would be removed as well, since they are really the same skill, so I didn't take it.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 7, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *
> I'd never fully read that list.  No wonder those things are LA +3.  +5 to AC just for taking the race... (+1 size, +4 dodge). *




+6, if you include the +2 to DEX they get. Very nice.
Greg


----------



## Jaik (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm still here, just had a busy coupl eof days.  Character will be up within a couple of hours.


----------



## shaff (Jun 7, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> shaff: Toad now gives the Toughness feat instead of +2 constitution. And knowing the alignment would be nice. Spells known and spells prepared would help too...
> 
> *




Sorry bout the spells, i didnt know if ou wanted them now or later.  And the alignment was on the paper but i forgot to type it.  I just didint know about the toad thing.  Is that a new 3.5 rule?


----------



## Jaik (Jun 7, 2003)

For selecting spells, are spells from Dragon allowed, specifically the ray spells in the Annual 5?


----------



## Xael (Jun 7, 2003)

Jaik said:
			
		

> *For selecting spells, are spells from Dragon allowed, specifically the ray spells in the Annual 5? *




I don't have Dragon, but if you would type them here I could allow them if they're not too insane.


----------



## Xael (Jun 7, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *I just didint know about the toad thing.  Is that a new 3.5 rule?*




Apparently yes.


----------



## shaff (Jun 7, 2003)

how would u like me to go about telling you what spells i have ready for that day?  i just added all the spells i know, and my alignment.

Xael do u have AIM or AOL?  If so can you plsease tell me your screen name?


----------



## Xael (Jun 7, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *how would u like me to go about telling you what spells i have ready for that day?*




Yes please.


----------



## shaff (Jun 7, 2003)

no no, i meant how do u ewant me to do it?  this is my first spellcaster, so i dont know how you want me to tell you which i have ready, can you do a mock 1 for me then ill be able ot know?


and do you have AIM or AOL?  if so what is your screen name?

how do you want me to make my cohort?  since calim doesnt want to play it, i will have to make him.  Unless you would like to make ihm based on what the party needs... im thinking either barbarian to run up and suck up hits, or a cleric to heal us all since most of our HP is going to blow.


----------



## Xael (Jun 7, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *no no, i meant how do u ewant me to do it?  this is my first spellcaster, so i dont know how you want me to tell you which i have ready, can you do a mock 1 for me then ill be able ot know?*




Like this for example:

Spells prepared: (4/4/4/3) Save DC 14 + Spell Level
0th; (Type 4 0-level spells what you have memorized here)
1st; (Same as above, but 1st level spells)
2nd; (Same as above, but 2nd level spells)
3rd; (Same as above, but 3 3rd level spells)



> *and do you have AIM or AOL?  if so what is your screen name? *




I don't have either.


----------



## shaff (Jun 7, 2003)

how do you want me to make my cohort? since calim doesnt want to play it, i will have to make him. Unless you would like to make ihm based on what the party needs... im thinking either barbarian to run up and suck up hits, or a cleric to heal us all since most of our HP is going to blow.


ok i dont know if i understand that but is this what u want....

spells prepared (saves):
o-level spells:       
mage hand              (none)
mending                  (will save of 14)
light                         (none)
detect megic            (none)

1st level spells:
mage armor            (will save of 15)
magic missle            (none)
Tenser's disk           (none)
summon mon. I       (none)

2nd level spells:
flaming sphere        (reflex save of 16)
knock                      (none)
summon mon II       (none)
web                         (reflex save of 16)

3rd level spells:
fireball                    (reflex save of 17, if successfull target only takes 1/2 damage)
lightning bolt          (none)
summon mon III     (none)


----------



## Jaik (Jun 7, 2003)

Ray of Flame
Evocation[Flame]
Level: Wiz/Sor 1
Components: V, S, F
Casting: One Action
Range: Close
Effect: Ray
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes

A burning ray shoots out and does 1d6 fire damage, plus 1 point per caster level (max +5).  Flammable objects may catch fire, dealing 1d6 damage the following round.
Focus: small polished glass lens.

Stun Ray
Conjuration (Creation) [Electricity]
Level: Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: One Action
Range: Close
Effect: Ray
Duration: One round plus 1d4 rounds
Saving Throw: Fortitude Partial
SR: Yes

A quick jolt of electricity darts from the caster to the target.  This ray of electricity requires a successful ranged touch attack to hit.  The target is stunned by the ensuing shock for one round and an additional 1d4 rounds unless a successful Fortitude save is made.
MC: A coiled copper wire.

Ray of Sickness
Necromancy
Level: Wiz/Sor 2
Component: V, S
Casting Time: One action
Range: Close
Effect: Ray
Duration: One round/level
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates
SR: Yes

With a successful ranged touch attack, a sickly green ray strikes the target.  The ray makes the target temporarily nauseated.  Nauseated characters are unable to attack, cast or concentrate on spells, or do anything else requiring attention.  The only action an affected character can take is a single move (or a move-equivalent action) per round.

Ray of Ice
Evocation [Cold]
Level: Wiz/Sor 2
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: One action
Rabge: Close
Effect: Ray
Saving throw: See text
SR: Yes

A cyan ray beams from the caster's fingertips and, with a successful ranged touch attack, hits the target.  If used as a simple attack, the ray inflicts 1d6 points of cold damage for every 2 levels of the caster, to a maximum of 5d6.  A fortitude save halves the damage.
Alternatively, the ray can be used to encase objects or targets in ice.  A sword could be frozen in its scabbard, feet frozen to the floor, and so on.  Freezing an item or creature requires a successful ranged touch attack, anmd creatures are allowed a Reflex saving throw to avoid being trapped.  Freeing encased items (including feet) is a standard action and requires a Strength check with a DC equal to the spell's save DC.  A creature whose feet are frozen to the floor receives to Dexterity bonus to AC and incurs a -2 penalty to attack rolls.
If used on a body of water, the spell freezes a circular area with a diameter in feet equal to the caster's level (maximum of 10 feet in diameter), to a thickness of the caster's level in inches (maximum 10 inches).
MC: Snow, ice, or melted snow or ice.

FEAT:
Ray Focus [General]
Benefit: Add +2 to the DC for all saving throws against all ray spells you cast.
Special: The effects of this spell stack with the effects of the Spell Focus feat.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 7, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Jarval: The scry skill has been REMOVED. It no longer exists. *



It has?  Eh, well, that's more skill points I can put some other place


----------



## Xael (Jun 7, 2003)

shaff: That's just fine. The corort should be made with 28-point-buy, and three thirds HP (d4=3, d6=4, d8=6, d10=7, d12=9), with max HP at first level. (s)he's third level with 2500gp to use on his gear.



Jaik: At least Ray of Flame, Ray of Ice, and the feat are ok by me. Stun ray seems a bit powerful for a first level spell, since it practically ensures the death of the target (they can't act). Ray of sickess is on the limit, since it's almos as good as hold person, which has been nerfed already.



Notice: It would be fun to know others prepared spells also.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 7, 2003)

I wouldn't call Ray of Sickness as good as Hold Person--the victim can still move and get away.  Of course, for Sor/Wiz, Hold Person is a 3rd level spell, not second...

For the record, since we don't know for certain how Hold Person will be nerfed (it's not on the compiled change list yet), were you planning something specific?  It's rather a large part of Serei's repertoire.   The change that's been bandied about is one save per round rather than one save allowed, and that won't be all that bad at DC 18; I figure half the time that'll hold them for two rounds... maybe.  But Spell Focus just isn't worthwhile any longer... 

Speaking of which, that Ray Focus feat should only add +1 to DC, to be in line with 3.5 Spell Focus.


----------



## Xael (Jun 7, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *I wouldn't call Ray of Sickness as good as Hold Person--the victim can still move and get away.  Of course, for Sor/Wiz, Hold Person is a 3rd level spell, not second...
> 
> For the record, since we don't know for certain how Hold Person will be nerfed (it's not on the compiled change list yet), were you planning something specific?  It's rather a large part of Serei's repertoire.   The change that's been bandied about is one save per round rather than one save allowed, and that won't be all that bad at DC 18; I figure half the time that'll hold them for two rounds... maybe.  But Spell Focus just isn't worthwhile any longer... *




I thought that I heard something about it affecting multiple persons now (like in 2nd ed. I think, lets say 1d4). Also, the effect lasts for the whole duration, if the target saves on, say round two, he still has to make another save on round three or get hold again. And another save on round four, round five, etc. You get the point.

...I think... 



> *Speaking of which, that Ray Focus feat should only add +1 to DC, to be in line with 3.5 Spell Focus. *




You might be right in that...


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 7, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> Actually, it's not sure if svirfneblins change to cha-based stuff. With -4 to cha it might not be a very good idea (which is why I rule that they still use Int for now). And they are not evil. More like neutral. And they make damn fine monk/wizards...
> 
> And Snowtiger: The Level adjustment of +3 means that the character has to start at that 3 levels lower than others. Which would mean level 3 in this game. Just making sure you know it before making a character. Svirfneblin are underground version of gnomes. Gray skin, gray eyes, gray hair (males bald), withdrawn and suspicious.
> *



Ok. I'll post a character late tonight after my sweet little rugrat hits the hay.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 7, 2003)

Sorry to do this, but I think I'm going to have to drop out.  I've just started running another on-line game, and that's taking a fair bit of my time.  I hope this doesn't cause a problem.


----------



## Xael (Jun 7, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Sorry to do this, but I think I'm going to have to drop out.  I've just started running another on-line game, and that's taking a fair bit of my time.  I hope this doesn't cause a problem. *




Well, not really. I've got my hands full here anyway. Sorry to see you go though, I've always liked lightning...


----------



## Jarval (Jun 7, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Well, not really. I've got my hands full here anyway. Sorry to see you go though, I've always liked lightning... *



I'm sorry to be going, it was shaping up into a very interesting-looking game, and I rather like my character concept.

But I figure it's better for me to drop out now, rather than risk dropping out a week or two into the game.  And I'll be watching from the sidelines!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 7, 2003)

Added Basic spell list to Kavernus' info.


----------



## shaff (Jun 7, 2003)

hey guys, who all has cohorts? and out of you people who have cohorts, what are they, can you please give me a race and class?

I think i am going to make mine a Barbarian or Fighter till he is lvl 5 then he will multiclass into the prestige class of devoted defender.

what are all of your ideas for cohorts?


BTW xael i added to my character post.  Lemme know if he is ok now.


----------



## Jaik (Jun 8, 2003)

Weslin

Strongheart Halfling Rogue 2/Sorcerer 4

Description:
27 years old, 3'3" 34 lbs.  Black hair, green eyes.  Weslin usually has a smile on his lips, a twinkle in his eye, and someone else's property in his backpack.  He prefers dark blue and silver for clothing, stays clean-shaven and wears his hair long, just above his shoulders drawn back in a ponytail.

Though young for his people, Weslin is already developing smile lines, and it's no wonder. The world, even the Universe, loves Weslin.  After all, he asks for things to happen and they do!  He asks for flame or cold to smite his foes, and it happens.  He asks for safe landings 
and it happens.  Apparently, at some point, he asked for an adventurous life, and THAT happened.  Weslin started life planning to set out and see the world, maybe make his fortune with his wits, as is the tradition in his family.  That all changed
the day he ran out of darts to throw and didn't notice.  The next thing he knew, he had thrown a bolt of flame from his fingertips and routed a small band of goblins.  Weslin had always tried to use every gift he had, so he tried to learn more about his
developing abilities, and the world has never been the same since.  Now he thinks that it's about time he found some place permanent to return to after his travels.
Someplace special...

STR 10 +0 (4)
DEX 16 +3 (6)
CON 10 +0 (2)
INT 10 +0 (2)
WIS 10 +0 (2)
CHA 19(21) +4(+5) (16) +1@4th level

HP 28 (6,6,4,4,4,4)

BaB +3
Fort +1
Ref +7
Will +4 (+6 vs. fear)
Init +3
Move: 20'
AC: 15 (19 w/mage armor)

Class Abilities: Sneak Attack +1d6, Evasion, Summon Familiar
Racial Abilities: Small, +1 with thrown weapons (Other modifiers noted)


Skills (40 Rogue/8 Wizard) (ranks+ability+misc=total)
Balance			2+3=5
Bluff			2+4=6*
Climb			1+0+2=3
Decipher Script		5+0=5
Diplomacy		1+4=5*
Disable Device		5+0=5
Escape Artist		5+3=8
Gather Information	2+4=6*
Hide			1+3+4=8
Jump			1+0+12=13
Listen			1+0+2=3
Move Silently		1+3+12=16
Open Lock		2+3=5
Pick Pocket		2+3=5
Search			1+0=1
Sense Motive		2+0=2
Spot			2+0=2
Swim			2+0=2
Tumble			2+3=5
Concentration		2+0=2
Knowledge(Arcana)	4+0=4
Spellcraft		2+0=2

*:+1 from Cloak of Charisma increase

Feats:
Dodge, Point Blank Shot, Ray Focus, Weapon Focus(Ray)

Spells: Known: 6/3/1
	Per Day: 6/7/4

0: Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze, Light, Mage hand, Prestidigitation.
1: Mage Armor, Ray of Flame, Feather Fall.
2: Ray of Ice.

Boots of Elvenkind (2000)
Ring of Jumping (2000)
Cloak of Charisma +2 (4000)
Ring of Protection +1 (2000)
Heward's Handy Haversack (2000)
Traveler's Outfit
MW Thieve's Tools
MW Shortbow
20 Arrows
MW Shortsword
10 Day's Trail Rations
2 Waterskins
Whetstone


----------



## Uriel (Jun 8, 2003)

All Right!
Halfling Rogue/Sorcerer...Myrkskog has a Michief-Buddy


----------



## shaff (Jun 8, 2003)

so did aanyone else take ta cohort?  everyone that did please tell me whatr kind you are going to have.  It will affect what kind i have.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jun 8, 2003)

*No full?*

Please tell this is not full yet....

I will create the PC on Monday (Sunday studing for finals, they end Wednesday).  Several ideas to fill the holes if room.  Djordje


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 8, 2003)

*Beleril, Male Elf Sorcerer6:* Moved to rogues gallery.


----------



## shaff (Jun 8, 2003)

sweet it looks like we have a lot of newer people, so this should be good experience for all of us!


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: No full?*



			
				djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> *Please tell this is not full yet....*




Actually... yes, it's been full for a couple of days.  Sorry.

I think we finally have everyone with a character.   To that end, unless someone objects, I'm going to open up a Rogues' Gallery post so we don't have to continually remember where in the thread the character summary posts are.

Also, we still need to make OOC decisions about our new stronghold.  I'm going to vote for setting up our own guild, and starting out by taking ov^H^H^H^H liberating another stronghold.


----------



## Xael (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: No full?*



			
				djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> *Please tell this is not full yet....*




Sorry, but we already have *looks at list* eight (8) players, two (2) cohorts and four (4) familiars (including psicrystal). I don't think I can handle any more at the moment.



Question: Does anybody take followers, I think Serei, Belerir and Weslin could have at least five each (Serei could have six I think).

...Cannon Fodder!


----------



## Xael (Jun 8, 2003)

Here's a link to the Rogue's Gallery. Post your characters (and only them please, keep all discussion here) there.

Also you can find the D20 Standard Statblock Here, if you find the need for it.



Snowtiger: Your cohort can be 5th level, since you have high charisma.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 8, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Snowtiger: Your cohort can be 5th level, since you have high charisma. *




Wow. That's amazing.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 8, 2003)

I haven't seen anyone else address this, but do we get the free background gear <based on race and place of origin> from the FR Campaign Book?

Minor changes to skills, cleaned up the Math (cost of items etc...).isted weapon blocks. I'm ready If you let u sknow where we are on day one, I'll pick spells.

If you want us to do it blind/what are your usual spells, then:

0:Mage Hand,Detect Magic,Dancing Lights,Open/Close

1st:True Strike,Lesser Acid Orb,Magic Missile,Spider Climb

2nd:Knock,Detect Thoughts,Melf's Acid Arrow.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 8, 2003)

Added Lugash to the rogue's gallery thread.

Lugash doesn't have a separate name for his psicrystal. He realizes it's a splinter personality, so addresses it as "Lugash." Sure, it's a tad bit egotistical.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 8, 2003)

What is the amount of gold for a 5th level char (trying to build the cohort)?


----------



## Xael (Jun 8, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *I haven't seen anyone else address this, but do we get the free background gear <based on race and place of origin> from the FR Campaign Book?*




Since everybody doesn't have the FRCS, I'd say you don't.



> *I'm ready If you let u sknow where we are on day one, I'll pick spells.*




If you would decide at least vaguely where you want to build the stronghold, I might try to decide it. Are you going straight for the floating fortress or something else. And I'd like to hear all of you in this matter.


----------



## shaff (Jun 8, 2003)

i still havent made my cohort...  i have asked people with cohorts to please tell me what kind they are getting so i can make 1 that will be best utilized...  but no one has answered me so i have no idea... if no one answers ill end up jkust making a random guy.


----------



## shaff (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: No full?*



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> *
> Question: Does anybody take followers, I think Serei, Belerir and Weslin could have at least five each (Serei could have six I think).
> 
> ...Cannon Fodder!  *





what do you have to have to take followers?  I have leadership if thats it...?


----------



## Xael (Jun 8, 2003)

Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *What is the amount of gold for a 5th level char (trying to build the cohort)? *




4300gp.


----------



## Xael (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: No full?*



			
				shaff said:
			
		

> *what do you have to have to take followers?  I have leadership if thats it...? *




Your level + your charisma modifier must be high enough. You need total modifier of 10 to have followers.


----------



## Jaik (Jun 9, 2003)

Weslin is hoping for some sort of floating mobile fortress, or maybe just a big converted merchant ship that flies or something.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 9, 2003)

Ooh, Lugash likes the flying merchant ship. It floats, it moves.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 9, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Ooh, Lugash likes the flying merchant ship. It floats, it moves. *




Actualy I think that's a grteat idea also. Maybe something with mind like the Argo. The ship was sentient. Or we could make it so. 

I have an Idea. What if we found the plans for the ship in the library of the Guild we used to be a part of and decided to strike off on our own and built us this ship. Many of our adventures could be finding the parts that would make it up.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 9, 2003)

And with all the followers/cohorts/familiars/psicrystals running around, we have an insta-crew.


----------



## ajanders (Jun 9, 2003)

*Damion Updates*

Sorry about the delay: adding 2 attribute points, extra feat, introductory fiction.
aja


----------



## shaff (Jun 9, 2003)

im making my cohort right now, i may have it done 2night, but maybe not typed up till 2morrow....


----------



## shaff (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: No full?*



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Your level + your charisma modifier must be high enough. You need total modifier of 10 to have followers. *




ok thank you very much sir.


----------



## ajanders (Jun 9, 2003)

*Enter Damion (or, Exit Damion)*

Every entrance is an exit from another place: this is a law of all that is, was, or will be.
     Damion Gray felt himself sharply remind of this as he entered Baron Gunard's great hall, Fulgrim atop his shoulder.  A muffled whisper lapped around him as he came down the long runner towards the throne, but he looked neither to the left nor the right.
He halted some fifteen feet from Gunard's throne and bowed once, precisely.
     "Baron Gunard, you have called me and I am here."
Gunard sat on his throne, as Damion had known he would be without even looking.  Someone else was sitting on the arm of his throne, however, which he had not known would be.  
     The sorceress Lerisse was sitting at Gunard's right hand: more precisely, on the right arm of his throne.  One elegant bare arm stretched along the back of the throne to support her languid repose.
     Gunard looked like a child forced away from a sweetshop as he turned from her cleavage towards Damion.
"Master Grey, I thank you for your swift attendance.  You have honored us for years now with your careful attention to our needs, and it is fitting that at the last you remain faithful."
     Fulgrim bristled at the words "at the last" and Damion quieted him with a sharp look.
"At the last, Baron?  That has an unpleasant ring to it.  Am I about to meet with your house guards?"
     Gunard flushed.  "Please forgive my unfortunate expression.  You have always attended to my material requests quickly and well, and I have no desire to repay that loyal service as you imply.  But the times have changed, master magister, and so have my needs."
     Damion raised one eyebrow at the flattery, but spoke not a word.  Gunard rushed on.
     "As this little incident has revealed, magister Grey, while architecure and alchemy are very valuable to me, I now require certain training and advice in personal interactions.  This training Mistress Lerisse has graciously agreed to provide, along with her other skills."
     Damion smiled.  "Her magical skills, you mean."
     Lerisse answered him in a smoky contralto.  "Of course, silly man.  My talents will be invaluable to milord as he seeks to gain fame in the thrust and cut of politics."
     Baron Gunard turned away from Lerisse' neckline again to address Damion.
     "Lerisse -- Mistress Lerisse is proving an essential part of my household and fulfilling my new needs.  Sadly, my barony does not permit me to support two court wizards.  I must therefore reluctantly terminate your employment with me immediately."
     Fulgrim started violently at this news and half rose from Damion's shoulder, hissing angrily, until Damion spoke a single word in a language not usually employed by humans and he settled, fanning himself agitatedly.
     "Very well, Gunard.  I assume Lerisse will be taking my apartments?"
     The baron sat up straight.  "Yes, Master Grey, Mistress Lerisse will indeed be requiring the apartments of Baron Gunard, who has permitted you to stay there while you were in the employ of Baron Gunard, who appreciates you remembering his title in the past and would prefer you continue remembering it in the future."
  Fulgrim's hiss this time was loud enough to make the entire room startle back and he crouched on Damion's shoulder, ready to spring.  Damion laid a firm hand on his head and forced him down as Lerisse laid a soothing hand on the Baron's brow.
"Please!  Gentlemen, we needn't squabble so."  She trailed a delicate finger down his shoulder and arm as she turned a brilliant smile on Damion.
     "Milord, I've known Damion for nearly ten years now and as old friends, we aren't always as formal with titles as we should be.  And I know you don't always use them among your intimate friends yourself."
     She undulated down the stairs towards him.  "I really think the audience is over, as you no longer have any place in the Barony, Damion.  But I'd love to help you pack your things.  Why don't we do that now?"
     She was good, Damion thought ruefully.  The good ones always had  more than just the Art in their corners.  Judging from the way Gunard was staring after her, she had at least one other asset he was appreciating.  And that was just from behind.
     He bowed low and swept his hand behind her, then followed her out the door.


----------



## Xael (Jun 9, 2003)

Jaik, I did some comparing to other spells and the Ray of Sickness seems ok now, so you can take it if you want.


By the way, a FLOATING (not moving, fixed height) strongholds costs 15 000gp per 20ft * 20ft * 10/20ft room (not including the construction of the building, which costs practically nothing) and need a 17th level caster to enchant it.  Mobility options in _Stronghold Builder's Guidbook_ range from 1/4 mile per day to 240 miles per day (you CAN use sails if you want to, they're MUCH cheaper). There's also the _Halruaan Airship_ in the _Magic of Faerun_, but halruaans guard them quite well...

And you need to start the building with the stronghold at the ground, you can't just start hitting the planks in thin air.


To summarize: Floating hut that moves 24 miles per day costs about somewhere below 30 000gp.

And the constant "cool lightning and thunder" can be done.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 9, 2003)

Bah, we will smash those silly Halruaans.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 9, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Bah, we will smash those silly Halruaans. *




What the Dwarf said! (Off camera Kavernus looks through his *big book of Summoning* for a Creature that likes to 'smash' "Hey Guys... What's a Banner?"


----------



## Jaik (Jun 9, 2003)

Hmm, maybe we could work out some deal with the Halruuans...But do we go the "Nice airship you've got there, be a shame if something were to happen to it" route or the "Well, that sure is a big problem you've got there, but I think we can help you for the low, low pirice of..." route?

If we can carry thunder and lightning with us, can we also have a super-mega-spotlight to spread sunshine and joy?

Hmm, ships can be cramped, how about extradimensional rooms?


----------



## Zhure (Jun 9, 2003)

If the good cop routine fails, the bad cop is a viable alternative. Doesn't work the other way though


----------



## Xael (Jun 9, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Bah, we will smash those silly Halruaans. *




Did I mention that Harluaa is a wizard kingdom with quite friendly connections to about everybody? And when I said wizard kingdom I mean that there are *lot* of wizards.

Oh, and that airship is worth 700 000 gold pieces, so I think that they *might not* like you taking one...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 9, 2003)

Well I have the perfect Idea. We sell the Bard into salvery for a ship. That way we all make out. LOL


----------



## Zhure (Jun 9, 2003)

Problem is, he probably has the best Diplomacy.


----------



## shaff (Jun 9, 2003)

xael, can we level our cohorts into prestige classes?  there is a nice 1 in the sword and fist book called devoted defender.  Would i be able to use that for him when he gets to a high enough level?


----------



## Xael (Jun 9, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *xael, can we level our cohorts into prestige classes?  there is a nice 1 in the sword and fist book called devoted defender.  Would i be able to use that for him when he gets to a high enough level? *




Yes.


----------



## shaff (Jun 9, 2003)

k, thanks a lot,i oly have a 1/2 hour left before i have to be somewhere, so i will type him out when i get home... so far he is barbarian1/fighter 2.

i plan on him being barbarian 1/fighter 4  when he levels into devoted defender.  Is this idea going to be ok for this game?


----------



## Xael (Jun 9, 2003)

Jaik said:
			
		

> *If we can carry thunder and lightning with us, can we also have a super-mega-spotlight to spread sunshine and joy?*




Uhh... I guess you can...



> *Hmm, ships can be cramped, how about extradimensional rooms? *




Hmm... That might be a bit harder, there is stuff about linking rooms to elemental planes, moving the fortress to the plane of shadow and such things, but I don't remember seeing anything about extradimensional rooms. Besides, some of you have Hevard's Handy Haversacks...


Besides, the ship is tremendously overpriced, and is more like a vehicle, not a stronghold.


----------



## shaff (Jun 9, 2003)

so have we decided anything on the fortress yet?  i vote that we have a floating fortrress, its much cooler than a ship.  although there is something very rustic about have a normal ole on the ground fort.


----------



## Xael (Jun 9, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *i plan on him being barbarian 1/fighter 4  when he levels into devoted defender.  Is this idea going to be ok for this game? *




Yes.


----------



## shaff (Jun 9, 2003)

yay, hey everyone, we have a semi-barb in the party!

is anyone going to anser my question about what their cohorts are?  Or am i the only 1 who took leadership now?


----------



## Xael (Jun 9, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *is anyone going to anser my question about what their cohorts are?  Or am i the only 1 who took leadership now? *




Snowtiger has a sorcerer cohort I think. Everybody else didn't bother to take cohorts.


----------



## shaff (Jun 9, 2003)

lol, at first everyone was goignt o take 1, now no one is. OK, thanks a bunch.  Do you happen to know when you are wanting to get thisgame rolling?  so i can make sure im home.


----------



## Xael (Jun 9, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *Do you happen to know when you are wanting to get thisgame rolling?  so i can make sure im home. *




Hmm... I'd say friday at the earliest, if everything is ready by then.


----------



## shaff (Jun 9, 2003)

kk, sounds good, i thinki have another game (uriel's game) that starts on tuesday, but i dunno if the game will be ready to start by then.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 9, 2003)

In my PbP games, I check the IC thread about once per day, a lot on Mondays, never on Sundays (game and work-related changes to my schedule.) Just so you know.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 9, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Snowtiger has a sorcerer cohort I think. Everybody else didn't bother to take cohorts. *




Well, it's not so much 'didn't bother' as 'didn't take one for RP reasons.' 

On strongholds:  I would vote against the floating fortress for now.  Sure, it's cool but (1) if we try to build it, we'll very, very quickly run out of money; (2) if we try to take it... well, first we have to *get* up there, and second we have to take it without it flying away from us.

I think we need to start smaller, guys. 



> *Well I have the perfect Idea. We sell the Bard into salvery for a ship. That way we all make out. LOL*




Baaaad idea.  Serei has a high enough Diplomacy score to sell _you_ into slavery behind your back while you're trying to sell her, though.

*And* make you think you got the better end of the deal.

<evil grin>


----------



## Xael (Jun 9, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *On strongholds:  I would vote against the floating fortress for now.  Sure, it's cool but (1) if we try to build it, we'll very, very quickly run out of money; (2) if we try to take it... well, first we have to *get* up there, and second we have to take it without it flying away from us.
> 
> I think we need to start smaller, guys. *




Yes, but you still need to build it on the ground first. And THAT doesn't cost nearly as much. Small tower costs about  10 000 gold pieces, which isn't very far from your budget. One nice raid in the home of some home of evil, bad person should take care of that...


Here are the wall materials, the cost is for 20*20*10/20 area. Note that you can also add lead inside the wall to protect your home from detection spells. This costs 1000gp per space. You can also layer multiple walls.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 9, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, it's not so much 'didn't bother' as 'didn't take one for RP reasons.'
> 
> ...



Wow, Chains? I was expecting the rack today I'm just glad she sold me to nice slavers.  

BTW... He's right. we need to start smaller. I still like taking over an Island and working from there. 
we can always raise the island out of the ocean when we can afford it.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 9, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *On strongholds:  I would vote against the floating fortress for now.  Sure, it's cool but (1) if we try to build it, we'll very, very quickly run out of money; (2) if we try to take it... well, first we have to *get* up there, and second we have to take it without it flying away from us.
> 
> I think we need to start smaller, guys.
> *




Yes. I agree. From the numbers I saw quoted for costs of either of the 2 options (floater or flying ship) I believe we would end up with either a 2 room floating shack or a flying dingy.  Lets see what the costs would be like to begin building on the ground.

Ok. So, we all spent tons of GP on cool magic items. Unless there is some other method for acquiring gold (legally!) for our fortress/guild/clubhouse, do we need to rethink the "Shopping therapy" in which we all engaged?? How far does 13000gp go towards buying a house/townhouse/fort/etc...

Just some thoughts..


----------



## Xael (Jun 9, 2003)

Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *Ok. So, we all spent tons of GP on cool magic items. Unless there is some other method for acquiring gold (legally!) for our fortress/guild/clubhouse, do we need to rethink the "Shopping therapy" in which we all engaged?? How far does 13000gp go towards buying a house/townhouse/fort/etc...
> *




You could always make a "account" for your building needs by putting X% of your "loot" to it. If even few of you pick up the landlord feat at level 9, you're going to go nuts with all the money you get.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 9, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, but you still need to build it on the ground first. And THAT doesn't cost nearly as much. Small tower costs about  10 000 gold pieces, which isn't very far from your budget. One nice raid in the home of some home of evil, bad person should take care of that...
> 
> ...




So these are essentially for a 20'x20' room with a 10' ceiling. Are there any other costs associated with building? Architect, general contractor, workers...


----------



## Xael (Jun 9, 2003)

Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *So these are essentially for a 20'x20' room with a 10' ceiling. Are there any other costs associated with building? Architect, general contractor, workers... *




The room itself (there are offices, libraries, etc.) that include furniture. But their cost is minimal (unless you're going for a LUXURY CLASS THRONE ROOM, which costs 80 000gp ). Oh yeah, height also adds cost to every space, if you go over two floors and a basement floor. You could hint your bard to accuire the _Lyre of Building_, which gives 30% discount on everything...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 9, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You could always make a "account" for your building needs by putting X% of your "loot" to it. If even few of you pick up the landlord feat at level 9, you're going to go nuts with all the money you get. *




Kavernus has every intention of doing this.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 9, 2003)

Argent[/i]
[B][QUOTE][i]Originally posted by Xael said:
			
		

> You could always make a "account" for your building needs by putting X% of your "loot" to it. If even few of you pick up the landlord feat at level 9, you're going to go nuts with all the money you get.
> [/B]



Kavernus has every intention of doing this.
[/QUOTE]

But this supposes that we aren't going to build anything 'til one of us gets to clvl 9? Are we gonna do "adventuring" together as a "guild" to get us up to 9th?


----------



## Xael (Jun 9, 2003)

Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *But this supposes that we aren't going to build anything 'til one of us gets to clvl 9? Are we gonna do "adventuring" together as a "guild" to get us up to 9th? *




No no no. You can start building the thing immediately if you want. I even encourage you to start building the stronghold as soon as possible (maybe one adventure first, which can be actually finding the builders!). 

But seriously, when you hit the level 9, and *if* some of you take the feat (taking it requires at least one "adventure"), you immediately get loads of money (25 000 gp per character with the feat). Then the amount of money you get just raises by every level, and you pretty much can build anything you want.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 9, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No no no. You can start building the thing immediately if you want. I even encourage you to start building the stronghold as soon as possible (maybe one adventure first, which can be actually finding the builders!).
> 
> But seriously, when you hit the level 9, and if some of you take the feat (taking it requires at least one "adventure"), you immediately get loads of money (25 000 gp per character with the feat). Then the amount of money you get just raises by every level, and you pretty much can build anything you want. *




Cool! But we do need to liquidate some of the GP we spent in the 'candy store'.


----------



## Xael (Jun 9, 2003)

OH, YESYESYESYES! Now I know where the game starts! Hmm... *reads book* Cormyr... 

Umm... You don't mind killing thousands of Orcs, Goblins, Giants, Ogres, Zhentarim (evil country near Cormyr) agents, Bandits and etc. to become the barons of the stonelands (place in cormyr, full of the forementioned) do you? 

Edit: My 500th post! Yay!


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 9, 2003)

_EEEEK!_


----------



## Xael (Jun 9, 2003)

Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *EEEEK! *




Is that a yes or no?


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 9, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is that a yes or no?  *




No. Definitely no.

--

Martin Riggs: It's like... 
Murtaugh: You're getting too old for this sh**.
Martin Riggs: Yeah. 
Murtaugh: How about that? Finally!

--


----------



## Xael (Jun 9, 2003)

Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *No. Definitely no.
> *




Oh damn...  There goes that idea...


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 9, 2003)

Actually, I'll put a definitely yes on that idea.   What's thousands of orcs to casters wielding fireballs?

I'm going to suggest we take a vote on part of the initial start, though: there's one thing that hasn't been decided.  Will we:


Build our own stronghold, or
"Liberate" a stronghold for our own use

I vote for the liberation option.  Once we _have_ a stronghold, we can make additions as necessary.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 9, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *Actually, I'll put a definitely yes on that idea.   What's thousands of orcs to casters wielding fireballs?
> 
> I'm going to suggest we take a vote on part of the initial start, though: there's one thing that hasn't been decided.  Will we:
> 
> ...




Beleril: "We are planning to liberate one from *evil*, I assume."


----------



## Xael (Jun 9, 2003)

Bah, I'd vote for you starting to build your own (I can go with both though). If everybody takes 3000gp of their starting wealth, you have 24 000 gp to spend. You'd get a big house with that.

Hmm. Maybe I'll just start you off from a big city. You can then drift off to any direction you want.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 9, 2003)

Er...Orcs have casters too....Um, ack!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 9, 2003)

I say we start building our own and if the opprotunity arizes to take one by force so be it.

I will sacrifice my Rod of Lesser Extention for the starting gold. 5000+ gp. (You all owe me.)


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 9, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Bah, I'd vote for you starting to build your own (I can go with both though). If everybody takes 3000gp of their starting wealth, you have 24 000 gp to spend. You'd get a big house with that.
> 
> Hmm. Maybe I'll just start you off from a big city. You can then drift off to any direction you want. *




One thing that would help me greatly is a character roster with:

PC
..Cohort
..Followers
..Familiar

Would give me a feel for how many we have in our "guild".

I'll remove my magic item and buy stuff on the cheap.

I will toss in 5K too.

My cohort can toss in 2K too.


----------



## Xael (Jun 9, 2003)

Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *
> 
> One thing that would help me greatly is a character roster with:
> 
> ...




Argent: *Kavernus of the Blue Horns*

Zhure: *Lugash the Fair*
-Psicrystal *Lugash*

ajanders: *Damion Grey*

LazarusLong42: *Serei*
-Followers?

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven: *Myrkskog*
-Owl Familiar *Samoth*

shaff: *Armel Casteer*
-Cohort (Barbarian/Fighter?)
-Toad Familiar *Mot*

Jaik: *Weslin*
-Followers?

Snowtiger: *Beleril*
-Cohort *Beryl Boddynock* (Fighter/Sorcerer)
-Followers?
-Owl Familiar *Kerr*



> *I will toss in 5K too.
> 
> My cohort can toss in 2K too. *




You could have the flying tower if you continue like this...


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 9, 2003)

It looks like my cohort brings 5 followers with him. How do I writeup/generate the details on them?


----------



## Xael (Jun 9, 2003)

Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *It looks like my cohort brings 5 followers with him. How do I writeup/generate the details on them? *




Actually, normally the followers follow you, not the cohort. But it's basically the same thing. The followers may be Warriors, Experts or Commoners (classes in the DMG). Warriors are basically fighters without bonus feats and hit die of d8. Experts are craftsmen or something, they have rogue base attack bonus, good will save, and they can choose any 10 skills to be their class skills (skill points 6+int mod. Hit die d6). You don't want commoners, as they have poorest everything (attack bonus, saves, skills, hit die). All 1st level followers have 900gp gear.

Later, when the level+cha mod. rises enough, you can get higher level followers. You maybe shouldn't bother giving them names, one can have dozens of cohorts quickly. Followers can be of any race.

Hmm... I only don't know about their ability scores. Shoud they have the default array? (=15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8, arrange as desired)


...I think. Never had followers...


----------



## shaff (Jun 9, 2003)

hey guys, i have an interesting idea on the stronghold.  Xael you said we could find people to make the fort float right?  and the main conflict right now is the price...  so how bout we "liberate" a stronghold, then have someone float it.  So that way we dont have to take the time to build it, or waste money on it.  what do u guys think?

Also on another note, he said if we needed money we could kill some things for money if need be.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 10, 2003)

Okay.. so far here we have the team.. look correct?

Argent: *Kavernus of the Blue Horns, Tiefling1/Conjurer5*
-Posted to Rogues Gallery

Zhure: *Lugash the Fair, Savant6*
-Psicrystal *Lugash*
-Posted to Rogues Gallery

ajanders: *Damion Grey*

LazarusLong42: *Serei, Bard6*
-Followers?
-Posted to Rogues Gallery

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven: *Myrkskog, Rogue3/Diviner3*
-Owl Familiar *Samoth*
-Posted to Rogues Gallery

shaff: *Armel Casteer*
-Cohort (Barbarian/Fighter?)
-Toad Familiar *Mot*

Jaik: *Weslin*
-Followers?

Snowtiger: *Beleril, Sorcerer6*
-Cohort *Beryl Boddynock* (Fighter2/Sorcerer3)
-Followers:5
-Owl Familiar *Kerr*
-Posted to Rogues Gallery


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 10, 2003)

For the record, on followers:  I was hoping to find followers _after_ we actually have at least a minor stronghold.  Partially because I can go for more followers D) but more importantly because it makes more sense, RP-wise.  Because this:

"Bard seeks young, adventurous types to... um... follow her.  Apply... here."

sound much less silly than:

"Bard seeks young, stalwart men and women to contribute to the defense of a small keep in the Stonelands.  Pay commensurate with experience.  Apply at the Stone Guild Keep, Cormyr.  Maps available from the barkeep."

Same with the cohort.  I could attract a cohort, but he or she may be more interesting once we have a place to hang our hats.


----------



## Jaik (Jun 10, 2003)

Weslin officially has no followers, nor a cohort.

I would chip in on construction cash, but my biggest item is 4k and is a pretty big piece of my spellcasting.  Of course, I'll be contributing a major portion of my forthcoming loot, assuming we have a chance to pillage, I mean gather supplies...


----------



## shaff (Jun 10, 2003)

so does anyone have a comment on my proposal?  I guess we are kinda wating on Xael to see if i was correct on the point that we can just take a fort and get it enchanted....


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 10, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *For the record, on followers:  I was hoping to find followers after we actually have at least a minor stronghold.  Partially because I can go for more followers D) but more importantly because it makes more sense, RP-wise.  Because this:
> 
> "Bard seeks young, adventurous types to... um... follow her.  Apply... here."
> 
> ...




That is a good suggestion. I think I will tag along with your wisdom and put my cohort/followers on hold also (esp. since I haven't finished them).


----------



## shaff (Jun 10, 2003)

not for me, i need to have mine when we start, he will end up being my bodygaurd.  I need to get ihim to lvl 6 so he can become a devoted defender.
Speaking of cohorts, i just finished mine and typed it up.  So that means... IM DONE!!!  Xael please check out my character and tell me if u need anything else...

Also, we are allowed to scribe scrolls, seeing as we are wizards right?  And if so, how do i do it so i can use it later.  

Also, since we are all wizards of some sort, wouldnt we be able to copy spells from each others spellbooks?


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 10, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *not for me, i need to have mine when we start, he will end up being my bodygaurd.  I need to get ihim to lvl 6 so he can become a devoted defender.
> Speaking of cohorts, i just finished mine and typed it up.  So that means... IM DONE!!!  Xael please check out my character and tell me if u need anything else...
> 
> Also, we are allowed to scribe scrolls, seeing as we are wizards right?  And if so, how do i do it so i can use it later.
> ...




Shaff: I couldn't find your character+cohort in the Rogues Gallery. Did it not get posted?


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 10, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *Also, since we are all wizards of some sort, wouldnt we be able to copy spells from each others spellbooks? *




Well, the _wizards_ can (us Charisma-based arcanists don't use spellbooks ), but it'd be at cost and with a Spellcraft check (15+spell level?), plus a day of time, plus 100 gp/level of spell.


----------



## Xael (Jun 10, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *hey guys, i have an interesting idea on the stronghold.  Xael you said we could find people to make the fort float right?  and the main conflict right now is the price...  so how bout we "liberate" a stronghold, then have someone float it.  So that way we dont have to take the time to build it, or waste money on it.  what do u guys think?*




It still costs 15 000gp per space to actually make it float. You could always "liberate" a floating stronghold though, but it *might* be a bit harder. You know, there normally aren't any 6th level wizards with floating strongholds, they're more like 16th level...


----------



## Xael (Jun 10, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *Also, we are allowed to scribe scrolls, seeing as we are wizards right?  And if so, how do i do it so i can use it later.
> *




You can scribe scrolls later on the game if you want. The same goes for creating other items.



> *Also, since we are all wizards of some sort, wouldnt we be able to copy spells from each others spellbooks? *




The *wizards* are able to share spellbooks, so you could memorize a spell from somebody else. That is, if they let you do it and help you with the process.


----------



## Xael (Jun 10, 2003)

Something interesting in compiled 3.5 revisions this far:

j. Costs for wizards scribing spells to spell books: 
Time: The process takes 24 hours, regardless of the spell's level.
Space in the Spellbook: A spell takes up one page of the spellbook per spell level, so a 2nd-level spell takes two pages, a 5th-level spell takes five pages, and so forth. Even a 0-level spell (cantrip) takes one page. A spellbook has one hundred pages.
Materials and Costs: Materials for writing the spell (special quills, inks, and other supplies) cost 100gp per page.
Note that a wizard does not have to pay these costs in time or gold for the spells she gains for free at each new level. She simply adds these to her spellbook as part of her ongoing research

Basically the cost has been cut in half.



shaff: Your cohort has 3HP too few. He still gets maximum HP at first level. And could you post your character into the Rogue's Gallery Thread.

Snowtiger, Zhure: You're missing your spoken languages from the character stat block.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 10, 2003)

Woohoo! The Cost has been cut in half!  I spent a big chunk of extra cash on additional spells...(looks back).
1600 GP, so I have 800 back, right? 

WooHoo again!


----------



## Zhure (Jun 10, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Snowtiger, Zhure: You're missing your spoken languages from the character stat block. *




Already in there. I use a non-standard statblock, so it's easy to miss. 
Languages: Common, Dwarf, Gith, Giant


----------



## Zhure (Jun 10, 2003)

I don't have the stronghold book. How big is a space?

Lugash has pretty much spent himself out, and most of the purchases are such that I don't want to unspend and unkeep those items. 

Looks like he won't be able to chip in much for the initial stronghold. Plus, liberating one is a lot more fun.
Greg


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 10, 2003)

*small rant...*

I feel a need to point this out as Snowtiger had done it but now will not be. Cohorts and followers. Don't think you can use thier GP for your own purposes. They are individual people in the game and have their own needs. 

Imagine what you would do if your boss came and asked you to invest a fortune in a risky venture and then still treated you like a subordinate. It would get my boss killed in his sleep. 

Spending your own characters money is one thing but you shouldn't expect to do so with a cohort or follower.

Rant off.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 10, 2003)

Batman buys the Batcave. Robin's name isn't on the door. I concur with Argent.


----------



## shaff (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: small rant...*



			
				Argent said:
			
		

> *I feel a need to point this out as Snowtiger had done it but now will not be. Cohorts and followers. Don't think you can use thier GP for your own purposes. They are individual people in the game and have their own needs.
> 
> Imagine what you would do if your boss came and asked you to invest a fortune in a risky venture and then still treated you like a subordinate. It would get my boss killed in his sleep.
> 
> ...




your boss comes in and gives u the opportunity of a lifetime to invest in a HUGE fliying wizard's guild, which if it works, u will make a HUGE profit.  Sure he says it is risky, but the benefits will be much greater and are therefore worth it.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 10, 2003)

Not to seem like we're dogpiling, but I noticed Armeer has a Toad familiar. In 3.5, they grant the Toughness feat.

Greg


----------



## shaff (Jun 10, 2003)

did he think they still gave +2 con?


----------



## Zhure (Jun 10, 2003)

I noticed that the character had a 14 CON and was a 6th level Wizard with 44 hit points.

6 x (4+2) = 36 + 3 for familiar toughness = 39.

Not sure how the 44 came about.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: small rant...*



			
				shaff said:
			
		

> *your boss comes in and gives u the opportunity of a lifetime to invest in a HUGE fliying wizard's guild, which if it works, u will make a HUGE profit.  Sure he says it is risky, but the benefits will be much greater and are therefore worth it. *




Hrm.

I'm going to fall kinda in the middle here.  Depending on the cohort's personality, they might want to invest, and might think of it as a great opportunity--or they might think you're just crazy, and want to stand idly by while you build your Tower of Babel.

I'd make it a DM's decision (and probably done partially by roll) whether your cohort will chip in.

All the more reason to hold off on attracting said cohort until he can come marvel at the Batcav^H^H^H strronghold...

------------

There are very few items I can drop for cash, but at the very least I can drop my _hand of the mage_... and I held some cash in reserve.  I can put 2000 gp and change into the pot.


----------



## Xael (Jun 10, 2003)

I'd say that it would depend on the cohort and the situation. If the cohort could be sure that, for example, he would actually gain something by investing into the stronghold, he *might* do it.

Using follower's money on stronghold? No.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 10, 2003)

Ok. So how much are people donating to the common good so far??

I'm in for 5K for the building project unless it's going to end up with me being the "patsy" (that's not going to happen). I like goodies as much as the next wiz/sorc but I am trying to help the team effort.

So here are my questions:

Are we going to construct a building now with money the group has contributed?

-or-

Are we heading off to conflict now to make the money to construct our building?

-or-

Are we going to head off to conflict to acquire/liberate "our" building? If so, could I suggest that we don't really want to annoy a group of level 16 casters in our acquisition? Let's pick on some mundane lord/baron/peasant-abuser and take their castle/stronghold/fortress away as punishment for their *evil* deeds.

If we're heading off into battle then I will withdraw my offer in lieu of buying equipment I will need for a conflict and donate from my share of whatever we "acquire".

Thanks!!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm in for 5,400GP.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 10, 2003)

I would prefer to contribute as we go along. I have no problem 'oweing', so that the first 5,000GP I make goes towards the stronghold. There really isn't a reason to hold money back now unless we are starting with said Stronghold. Are we going for a clean one out/take over? I prefer this, as i think that it would be more funto play out. I currently hae 800GP surplus, I could up that if need be, though I think folks should spend their money on gear to help acquire MORE loot. 
An Investment for a Big Payoff...


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 11, 2003)

On going back through previous postings.. it sounds like most of the group wants to liberate and loot to acquire the stronghold. I'll re-allocate my funds and be ready later tonight..


----------



## shaff (Jun 11, 2003)

yea yea, liberate!  bam bam eat em up!  btw everyone, i got my cohort done...

what is the rogues guild and where can i go to view it? i posted my character on there but i dont know where to go to find them...


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 11, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *yea yea, liberate!  bam bam eat em up!  btw everyone, i got my cohort done...
> 
> what is the rogues guild and where can i go to view it? i posted my character on there but i dont know where to go to find them... *




*Rogue's Gallery:*
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=19


----------



## shaff (Jun 11, 2003)

thanks, i found it. 

So has everyone made their characters and cohorts?


----------



## Xael (Jun 11, 2003)

So it's "liberating" then. Now I have to think of some place you might even like, but wouldn't be too large/magical/pricy that your wealth gets out of hand. 

Maybe I should just burn half of it down while you are "liberating" it...


----------



## Zhure (Jun 11, 2003)

Knowing the way these things go, it's far more likely we'll be the torch-bearers during the liberation. Eau de Fireball?


----------



## shaff (Jun 11, 2003)

xael, since we havent started yet, can i change my prepared spells?


----------



## Xael (Jun 11, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *xael, since we havent started yet, can i change my prepared spells? *




Yes.


----------



## shaff (Jun 11, 2003)

k thanks.


----------



## shaff (Jun 12, 2003)

so ok, here is what i have gathered so far...

we are going to overthrow a fortress and then call it our own and make it into a wizard's guild...
then maybe later if we have the money we are going to get some more powerful wizards to make it float.

so what else are we going to do, and is this correct?


----------



## Zhure (Jun 13, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *so ok, here is what i have gathered so far...
> 
> we are going to overthrow a fortress and then call it our own and make it into a wizard's guild...
> then maybe later if we have the money we are going to get some more powerful wizards to make it float.
> ...




Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 13, 2003)

Works for me. But lets start with a small place.
An idea would be to clean out a small dungeon and start building on top of it.


----------



## Xael (Jun 13, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Works for me. But lets start with a small place.
> An idea would be to clean out a small dungeon and start building on top of it. *




Then you might like what I've designed this far.



Everybody: I'm going to start the game saturday or sunday. I have a "plot" (place for you to "liberate"), but I don't have any kind of idea how to get you there. I still need to think of that.



ajanders: Could you post your character to Rogue's Gallery thread. You can find the link in this thread.



3.5 Bard spell list, if there's the need for it. Find it Here and a different version Here (lower/later on the thread).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 13, 2003)

That sounds great. Can't wait to start.

as for getting us there... how about we have been kicked out of our original guild and decided to strike out on our own. we travel a while and hear of this place and decide to investigate and hopefuly get some money to eat with.


----------



## Xael (Jun 13, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *as for getting us there... how about we have been kicked out of our original guild and decided to strike out on our own. we travel a while and hear of this place and decide to investigate and hopefuly get some money to eat with. *




Yes, yes, yes. I already know that you hear of it, and probably decide to go there, but I just need to think *how* you are going to hear about it. For some reason, a "mysterious stranger", who jumps out of nowhere and tells you of the place doesn't seem very... uhh... innovative.


My problem is, that my NPCs tend to be either "super-clichés" or "just-too-weird-to-be-real" type... But try to ignore that...


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 13, 2003)

Made some changes to Serei's spell list and equipment.  I'm using the new set of Bard spells posted to GD now.

I did a quick look over the Rogue's Gallery thread and realized that, with eight arcanists, *nobody* had taken _identify_.  Sheesh.  It fits with Serei's character at least. 

And--bonus!--identify is now only one hour instead of eight for casting time.


----------



## Xael (Jun 13, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *And--bonus!--identify is now only one hour instead of eight for casting time. *




And - more importantly - now tells *all* qualities of items.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 13, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *And - more importantly - now tells all qualities of items. *




I actually wonder about that a bit, though... I mean, if that's the case, what the heck is _analyze dweomer_ for?


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 13, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *I did a quick look over the Rogue's Gallery thread and realized that, with eight arcanists, *nobody* had taken identify.  *



OOPS.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 13, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *I did a quick look over the Rogue's Gallery thread and realized that, with eight arcanists, *nobody* had taken identify.  Sheesh.  It fits with Serei's character at least.
> *




Funny. I didn't take it figuring some one else would and there was no need for me to take it. Silly me!


----------



## Xael (Jun 13, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *I actually wonder about that a bit, though... I mean, if that's the case, what the heck is analyze dweomer for? *




It has casting time of standard action and duration of 1 round/level (=multiple items).


----------



## Uriel (Jun 13, 2003)

I still have 800GP, yea!! I love Identify!!!!
Glad to see it useful again...

Bought additional spells, changed a couple of scrolls, 800GP spent.

Woohoo! This is going to be a fun one unless...

'You all begin inside an Anti-Magic Shell...grinning at you is the biggest troll that you have ever seen...'

OR

'It's Dromplona, Spring and everything looks great. Sure the ales have been a bit high priced,what with it being tourist season and all, but the town looks deserted this morning. Maybe there is a circus in town?'

Suddenly, a thunderous sound is heard, and around the corner come hundreds of terrofied old men in pointy hats and robes...among them a re a few gnomes and Elves, in stylized cloaks/tassle caps etc... and behind them....Gods, NO!!!"

'The Running of the Disenchanters'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 14, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *I still have 800GP, yea!! I love Identify!!!!
> Glad to see it useful again...
> 
> Bought additional spells, changed a couple of scrolls, 800GP spent.
> ...




Is that anything like the 'Running of the Rust Monsters' in the Dwarven Kingdoms?


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 14, 2003)

Final edit of Beleril in Rogue's Gallery. Added stats for cohort (Kurik). Ready for adventure!

"Join the Space Marines, go to exotic places, meet new lifeforms and kill them."


----------



## Xael (Jun 14, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *'You all begin inside an Anti-Magic Shell...grinning at you is the biggest troll that you have ever seen...'*




Replace "Troll" with "Iron Golem". 



> *'It's Dromplona, Spring and everything looks great. Sure the ales have been a bit high priced,what with it being tourist season and all, but the town looks deserted this morning. Maybe there is a circus in town?'
> 
> Suddenly, a thunderous sound is heard, and around the corner come hundreds of terrofied old men in pointy hats and robes...among them a re a few gnomes and Elves, in stylized cloaks/tassle caps etc... and behind them....Gods, NO!!!"
> 
> 'The Running of the Disenchanters'*




Nishruu...      ...Hakeashar...        




			
				Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *"Join the Space Marines, go to exotic places, meet new lifeforms and kill them."*




And you didn't like my stonelands idea...  



All: I of course forgot to mention that _Identify_ is now *2nd* level spell for sorcerers and wizards... some of you have it as a first level spell or scroll. You need to change. Sorry...


And bard weapon profiencies are now All Simple + Longsword, Rapier, Sap, Short Sword, Shortbow, *and* whip.


----------



## Xael (Jun 14, 2003)

Snowtiger: The armor bonus from Bracers of Armor, Mithral Shirt and mage armor do not stack. They overlap. And I hope you have heard of spell failure...



All with a specialist wizard: I'd also like to know your prohibited school(s). Note that in 3.5 (just read from another thread) all specialists have to choose *any two* prohibited schools, and you can't choose divination as a prohibited school. Diviners only have to choose any *one* prohibited school.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 14, 2003)

*2nd? ARgh*

I was going to pick up Identify, but my 2nd level slots are far too precious. I'm going to have to let someone else shoulder that burden, even though psions make the best identifiers (no material cost).

Greg


----------



## Xael (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd? ARgh*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *I was going to pick up Identify, but my 2nd level slots are far too precious. I'm going to have to let someone else shoulder that burden, even though psions make the best identifiers (no material cost).*




Don't worry, the group's bard has already taken identify. Besides, you're not going to find so many magical items that 100gp material component is going to make the group bankrupt.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 14, 2003)

Only 100 gold? ONLY??? I have 9 left.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 14, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *And bard weapon profiencies are now All Simple + Longsword, Rapier, Sap, Short Sword, Shortbow, and whip. *




And longbow.  I'm certain I saw longbow out there.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 14, 2003)

Identify changes duly noted and changed.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 14, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And longbow.  I'm certain I saw longbow out there. *




I believe Xael is correct based on my recollection of the 3.5 rumors. How's that for vague?


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 14, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I believe Xael is correct based on my recollection of the 3.5 rumors. How's that for vague? *




Heh. 

Darn... hrm.  Go for the shortbow, or lug around a crossbow and deal with the load time...  (I know, average damage will only decrease by one with the shortbow, it just feels like two. )

I'll change my Rogue's gallery post to shortbow in... um... short order.  Ahem.

(As a bonus, since I dropped the buckler, I won't be encumbered carrying my bow.)


----------



## Zhure (Jun 14, 2003)

With a STR of 10, it's a toss-up between crossbow and shortbow. I'd go shortbow as they're easier to lug around and a lot lighter when you consider bolts vs arrows.

Greg


----------



## Xael (Jun 14, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *I believe Xael is correct based on my recollection of the 3.5 rumors. How's that for vague? *




Well, I just copied & pasted the whole sentence from one of the other threads, but it doesn't mean that the original poster just didn't notice it and thus didn't type it. But we don't know if that's the case.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 14, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Snowtiger: The armor bonus from Bracers of Armor, Mithral Shirt and mage armor do not stack. They overlap. And I hope you have heard of spell failure...
> 
> 
> 
> All with a specialist wizard: I'd also like to know your prohibited school(s). Note that in 3.5 (just read from another thread) all specialists have to choose any two prohibited schools, and you can't choose divination as a prohibited school. Diviners only have to choose any one prohibited school. *




I'll fix this. The description of mage armor says that it provides a +4 armor bonus to AC. It doesn't say it provides armor of AC4. But, oh well. Also, my 3 entries are for 3 separate equippages. Except for the overlap on all 3 with the bracers, ring and ammy.
I'll fix all tonight.

Kurik, cohort, Evoker4, prohibited Abj + Ench.


----------



## Xael (Jun 14, 2003)

Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *I'll fix this. The description of mage armor says that it provides a +4 armor bonus to AC. It doesn't say it provides armor of AC4. But, oh well. Also, my 3 entries are for 3 separate equippages. Except for the overlap on all 3 with the bracers, ring and ammy.
> I'll fix all tonight.*




Mage armor provides +4 *armor* bonus.

Mithral shirt provides +4? *armor* bonus.

Bracers of armor provide +X *armor* bonus.

Ring of protection provides +X *deflection* bonus.

Amulet of natural armor provides +X *natural armor* bonus.

Same kind of bonuses do not stack (exept dodge bonuses). Mithral shirt (or mage armor, or bracers of armor) would stack with ring and amulet.

Providing AC4 is AD&D...


----------



## Xael (Jun 15, 2003)

Compiled 3.5 Revisions


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 15, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mage armor provides +4 armor bonus.
> 
> ...




Ok. I'm working on it. See some stats below.

So. My Various options that I can choose to wear depending on need are:

Option1: AC15=Base AC(10), Bracers (+1), Dex (+2), Ring (+1),  Amulet (+1)
Option2: AC18=Base AC(10), Mage Armor (+4), Dex (+2), Ring (+1),  Amulet (+1)
Option3: AC20=Base AC(10), Mithral (+6), Dex (+2), Ring (+1),  Amulet (+1)

That looks to agree with what you stated above.


Reference information (from PCGEN5, based on DMG rules):

The "mithral shirt" on *Beleril* is actually...

Chain Shirt +1 (Mithral/Deflection Bonus (+1)) AC6

TYPE:MAGIC.ARMOR.LIGHT.SUIT.METAL.SPECIFIC.CUSTOM.MITHRAL.MASTERWORK
PROFICIENT:Y
Properties:COMBAT|AC|4|TYPE=Armor.REPLACE, COMBAT|AC|1|TYPE=Armor.REPLACE, COMBAT|AC|+1|TYPE=Deflection|(Chain Shirt +1 (Mithral/Deflection Bonus (+1))), grants a Deflection bonus to armor class
WT:10.0
MAXDEX:6 ACP:0 ASF:10 Move:30,20 Size:M
SOURCE:Custom - Wizards of the Coast - Core Rulebook II - DMG, Chap.8, Magic Item Descriptions, Armor
Cost: 4250

The "mithral shirt" on *Kurik* is actually...

Chain Shirt +1 (Mithral) AC5

TYPE:MAGIC.ARMOR.LIGHT.SUIT.METAL.SPECIFIC.CUSTOM.MITHRAL.MASTERWORK
PROFICIENT:Y
Properties:COMBAT|AC|4|TYPE=Armor.REPLACE, COMBAT|AC|1|TYPE=Armor.REPLACE
WT:10.0
MAXDEX:6 ACP:0 ASF:10 Move:30,20 Size:M
SOURCE:Custom - Wizards of the Coast - Core Rulebook II - DMG, Chap.8, Magic Item Descriptions, Armor
Cost: 2250


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 15, 2003)

Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *Option3: AC20=Base AC(10), Mithral (+6), Dex (+2), Ring (+1),  Amulet (+1)*




The +1 deflection from the mithral shirt won't stack with the +1 deflection from the ring of protection.

Why need a 20 AC anyway?  Cast shield, +4 bonus that stacks with just about everything.


----------



## Xael (Jun 15, 2003)

Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *Option1: AC15=Base AC(10), Bracers (+1), Dex (+2), Ring (+1),  Amulet (+1)
> Option2: AC18=Base AC(10), Mage Armor (+4), Dex (+2), Ring (+1),  Amulet (+1)
> Option3: AC20=Base AC(10), Mithral (+6), Dex (+2), Ring (+1),  Amulet (+1)*




This is correct according to the DMG, except for the last part, which should be AC 19 (see below).



> *Reference information (from PCGEN5, based on DMG rules):
> 
> The "mithral shirt" on Beleril is actually...
> 
> ...




I don't know how the hell did PCGen get deflection bonus on armor (it's possible though, but it's custom-made stuff), but that's just wrong. The program has just added the deflection bonus from for example. Ring of protection, but it shouldn't work that way. The price should be 2000gp more. And that deflection bonus would not stack with the ring. You could do armor like that, but it would cost more that +2 version of it (+2 enchantment is +4000gp), so it wouldn't make any sense. PCGen is wrong in this. +2 Mithral shirt would cost 5100gp. +1 Mithal shirt with +1 deflection bonus would cost 6100gp. The latter wouldn't count as +1 though, allowing the adding of another + by increasing the cost to 9100 instead of 11000gp of +3 mithral shirt. But this just isn't "right".



> *The "mithral shirt" on Kurik is actually...
> 
> Chain Shirt +1 (Mithral) AC5
> 
> ...




No idea about that AC5. Mithral shirt +1 provides +5 armor bonus to AC according to DMG. And Mithral (chain) shirt costs 1100gp in the DMG, so +1 Mithral shirt should cost 2100gp.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 15, 2003)

Ok. I'll fix those and I should be "good to go".


----------



## shaff (Jun 15, 2003)

welllll, ok guys, i just thought i would let u know, if u need anyhting carried its not a problem... i have a community wagon for the party...  and a tent if someone needs somewhere to sleep in the rain if we all cant fit in the wagon...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 15, 2003)

Great.. If we have decided not to put monie into a base at this time I'm re-buying my Rod of Lesser Extension.

I'm ready to play.


----------



## Xael (Jun 15, 2003)

I'll try to get the game thread started after my monthly _Shadowrun_ gaming, which starts exactly now.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 15, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *I'll try to get the game thread started after my monthly Shadowrun gaming, which starts exactly now. *




Oh sure... Always thinking of your own needs first....


----------



## shaff (Jun 15, 2003)

im really looking orward to this game, cant wait.


----------



## Xael (Jun 15, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Oh sure... Always thinking of your own needs first.... *




Yes. My own masochistic needs. You have never truly lived until your partner launches an incendiary granade to the back seat of a car, in which two important persons with very important suitcase are sitting, when you yourself are standing about 1 meter away from the car. And then you hear the police sirens... 


Starting to type the game thread. Might take a while though.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 15, 2003)

Today is my other RL game, so I'll be out until this evening.


----------



## Xael (Jun 15, 2003)

Game started (man that start sucked).

The Inn of the Dripping Dagger:


----------



## Xael (Jun 15, 2003)

The Sword Coast

Waterdeep, "The City of Splendors":


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 15, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *I'll try to get the game thread started after my monthly Shadowrun gaming, which starts exactly now. *




In which timezone are you Xael? (GMT +/- X)

Actually.. everyone?  (Good info to know.)


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 15, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Game started (man that start sucked).
> 
> The Inn of the Dripping Dagger: *




"More ale, tavern wench!"


----------



## Xael (Jun 15, 2003)

Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *In which timezone are you Xael? (GMT +/- X)
> *




GMT +2


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 15, 2003)

Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *In which timezone are you Xael? (GMT +/- X)
> 
> Actually.. everyone?  (Good info to know.) *



I'm in EDT (GMT-4 until October)


----------



## shaff (Jun 15, 2003)

im in central time right now, but we will be bakc in eastern time soon.

come on guys, post in the game itself, it has started...


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 18, 2003)

*Short vacation*

I'll be gone from Thursday until Sunday.  I may have spotty 'Net access, but it's unlikely I'll hae time to be posting anything.  Just a heads-up for y'all.

LL


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 23, 2003)

Hey y'all,

I've returned.  I'm still quite tired from the trip, but I'll do my best to get caught up and post something late this evening.

LL


----------



## shaff (Jun 23, 2003)

welcome back, how was your trip?


----------



## Xael (Jun 23, 2003)

Welcome back, you haven't missed much yet.


----------



## Xael (Jun 30, 2003)

Just compiled your info in one map:


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 21, 2003)

On my Perform skill question:

Wizards seems to have left it open do DM decision how Perform ranks work for Bardic Music abilities.  The major question is whether, to use an ability that requires 15 ranks in Perform, you need 15 ranks in a single Perform skill, or 15 ranks between all Perform skills.

I intend to put ranks into at least two Perform skills for RP reasons... so this becomes a very touchy issue   Your thoughts?


----------



## Xael (Jul 21, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *On my Perform skill question:
> 
> Wizards seems to have left it open do DM decision how Perform ranks work for Bardic Music abilities.  The major question is whether, to use an ability that requires 15 ranks in Perform, you need 15 ranks in a single Perform skill, or 15 ranks between all Perform skills.
> 
> I intend to put ranks into at least two Perform skills for RP reasons... so this becomes a very touchy issue   Your thoughts? *




Hmm... Good question. One could argue that the bard must be proficient enough in one perform to use the challenging music abilities. 

Ok, the ability-perform-thingy is counted from all separate perform skills, *BUT* is limited to the max skill rank of the bard's level (so no spending 20 skill points in perform first level to get all the abilities. You can still do so, but you just don't get the benefits until you raise to high enough level).




Ok, a poll: I don't really have an opinion about the Spell Focus feat. I rarely saw anybody took it at +2, and as somebody said, why would you bother to take it at +1 (other than _Archmage_ preqruisites).

Do you want me to houserule it back to +2?


----------



## Zhure (Jul 21, 2003)

I think the Spell Focus thing is fine either way. As long as both the PCs and NPCs are limited to the same choices. I do agree making it a +1 makes Spell Focus a lot weaker.
Greg


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 21, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Ok, the ability-perform-thingy is counted from all separate perform skills, BUT is limited to the max skill rank of the bard's level (so no spending 20 skill points in perform first level to get all the abilities. You can still do so, but you just don't get the benefits until you raise to high enough level).*



You can't do that anyway, as the abilities are also tied to level.   But that ruling makes sense.  I'm going to be putting 6 into oratory, 3 into song and 3 into stringed instruments, and dropping 3 points from other skills... I'll get a revision done today or tomorrow.


> *
> Ok, a poll: I don't really have an opinion about the Spell Focus feat. I rarely saw anybody took it at +2, and as somebody said, why would you bother to take it at +1 (other than Archmage preqruisites).
> 
> Do you want me to houserule it back to +2? *



I would've taken SF: Enchantment at +2; it'd be pretty cool to be throwing Hold Person at DC 20.   I would consider taking it at ninth level if you do change it back, but it'll depend on how the character grows


----------



## Xael (Jul 22, 2003)

> *For example, do the following stack?
> 
> Base AC10
> + 6 Mithral shirt, of deflection, +1
> ...




+1 Mithral shirt of deflection (51XXgp) would cost more than +2 mithral shirt (41XXgp), so that item is just... weird. *And* the +1 deflection bonus from it *wouldn't* stack with ring of protection (which gives a deflection bonus). The Mithral Shirt with deflection just doesn't make any sense (ok, it does, but not at +1 level).

Others are ok.


----------



## Xael (Jul 22, 2003)

3.5 System Reference Documents!

Note that the "All in one" still seems to have 3.0 rules...

I suggest that you check all the spells you know and see if they've changed.

Those who don't have FRCS might want to check the prestige classes, which include the _Archmage_ and _Eldritch Knight_.


----------



## shaff (Jul 24, 2003)

i dont see a poll???


----------



## Xael (Jul 25, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *i dont see a poll??? *




Five messages up from your post.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 25, 2003)

I think +2 would perhaps have folks choose it, so I vote on the house ruling to +2.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm happy either way.


----------



## shaff (Jul 26, 2003)

i could care less.  LOL


----------



## Xael (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm back. So far three "Whatevers" and two "change to +2" votes. Looks pretty clear to me. It's back to 3.0 with spell focus.

Trying to update today.


----------



## Snowtiger (Aug 12, 2003)

Ooc: Don't Care. Let the Games Begin.


----------



## Xael (Sep 18, 2003)

After two weeks, I finally posted again. Shaff, Jaik and Snowtiger, are you still around?


----------



## silentspace (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey can I play?  I'll be sun elf, straight wizard levels, maybe evoker (pretty simple, huh?)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 18, 2003)

Xael You might want to see about opening the game to new players. seems like we lost a few. Not to sound disparaging but you might want to update more often, that would keep others interest.


----------



## Xael (Sep 18, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Xael You might want to see about opening the game to new players. Seems like we lost a few.



We've still got 5 players (at least), but if people are actually interested, why not? Only problem is just how to get rid of the old characters... (well, and how to drop the new ones in).



> Not to sound disparaging but you might want to update more often, that would keep others interest.



Well, I have no idea what "disparaging" means, but I'll try to post more often from now on. It's just that I always seem to move the updating forward and forward, even while it would only take like 5 minutes. *sigh*



Oh, and one question: How can one change the username? Or do you have to ask a moderator or something?


----------



## Xael (Sep 18, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Hey can I play? I'll be sun elf, straight wizard levels, maybe evoker (pretty simple, huh?)



Well, sure. You can find character creation rules from the first page of this thread. Post the character here when you get it ready.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 18, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> Oh, and one question: How can one change the username? Or do you have to ask a moderator or something?





I asked in the 'META' forums for mine to be shortened, 
while Argent seemed to need a lengthening of his to ARGENT_SILVERMAGE!!!! (Superhero music here heheh)


----------



## Jaik (Oct 2, 2003)

Just a heads-up, I'll be getting married this weekend and won't be back until Wednesday.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 2, 2003)

Congratulations on your nuptials.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 2, 2003)

Jaik said:
			
		

> Just a heads-up, I'll be getting married this weekend and won't be back until Wednesday.



That's Wonderful! Much happieness!


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Oct 2, 2003)

OK, that's just... a crazy coincidence, Jaik.  I'm getting married this weekend as well.  Congratulations to you!

No, wait, I'm the one going crazy...


----------



## Xael (Oct 2, 2003)

Jaik said:
			
		

> Just a heads-up, I'll be getting married this weekend and won't be back until Wednesday.



Congratulations.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 3, 2003)

Cnongrats on the marriage Jaik


----------



## Uriel (Dec 30, 2003)

_Spells for the Day_

Cantripsaze,Dancing Lights,Mage hand,Prestidigitation.
First:Magic Missile,Lesser Acid Orb,True Strike{d},Charm Person.
Second:Melf's Acid Arrow X2 ,Locate Object{d}

 forgot...are we 3.0 0r 3.5?

If the former, my Hide/MS is +17 each, if the latter +12.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 31, 2003)

My spell loadout hasn't changed.


----------



## Xael (Dec 31, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> forgot...are we 3.0 0r 3.5?



3.5


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 31, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> 3.5



3.0


----------

